# Schwimmteich Desaster



## Marion412 (9. Juni 2020)

Letztes Jahr haben wir uns ein neues Haus zugelegt mit einem riesigen verwilderten Garten. In unserem alten Haus hatte ich jeden Sommer ein Aufstellbecken was mir im Prinzip zum Planschen reichte, aber meinem Mann nicht sonderlich gefiel und auch jeden Herbst abgebaut und verstaut wurde.
Im neuen Haus wollte er mir einen Pool bauen lassen . 
Ich setzte mich durch mit Schwimmteich , meine Vorstellung war im Sommer planschen und mit meiner Poolinsel dahintreiben und meine Cocktails geniessen und den Rest vom Jahr mich an der Pflanzenwelt erfreuen und __ Libellen und __ Molche beobachten.

Ein bisschen im Internet recherchiert und verschiedene Seiten angesehen und durch Zufall auf einen Herrn , Landschaftsgärtner,gestossen, der in einem Tierrefugium für die Hunde kostenlos , nur für die Materialkosten einen Teich angelegt hat.

Ich natürlich ‍‍ Total begeistert und der Meinung, solch selbstloses Handeln müsse belohnt werden.
Den Herrn kontaktiert und eingeladen vor Ort meine Gegebenheiten in Augenschein zu nehmen und meinen Plan umzusetzten.

Planung ein Schwimmteich mit Pflanzzone , Wandskimmer Pumpe , einmal rund um den Teich , über Wasserfall wieder zurück über kleinen Bachlauf. 

Oktober 19 soweit fertig das die 1. Pflanzen reinkönnen , ca. 30 Stück , mehr war nicht zu bekommen, da schon zu spät im Jahr.

Einen Tosstec , Bürstensauger -kann zum Schlammsauger umgebaut werden gekauft, mit Vorbereitung zum Roboter, im Nachhinein gelesen , wegen Falten in der Folie nicht möglich . Kosten 2100.-

Über Winter immer wieder Wasserverlust , mit verschiedenen Ursachen , aber in den Griff bekommen.
Ende April -Anfang Mai ca. 120 Pflanzen eingepflanzt , mit der Erde aus den Töpfen in den Sand der Pflanzzone, laut Teichbauer kein Problem .  

Wasser wird immer trüber und überall Belag. 
Pool gereinigt.
In einem Forum gelesen , Erde muss ab...also ca. 80 Pflanzen ausgebuddelt , Erde ab und wieder rein damit, mit Schlammsauger PZ gereinigt und den Mulm in die Rabatten... 7m3 wieder aufgefüllt.

Zuvor schon 5 kg Phosphat-minus Granulat von Geteisa in den Bachlauf. 

2 Unterwasserfiltra 6000 mit jeweils 11 UVC  von Oase,in den Teich mit Wasserspiel , weil Wasserbewegung und Sauerstoff ist wichtig , laut Forum ‍ .
Durch den Wasserwechsel recht weiches Wasser , weil laut Forum , Wasserwerte sind wichtig.
KH nur bei 1,5 und PH 6,8, muss hoch laut Forum und Algenblüte. 
2x 1,5 kg Natron im Abstand von 2 Tagen , ich möchte keine Chemie ‍ Reingekippt...gestern war KH bei 3 und PH 7,2 ...
Mit Teststäbchen JBL Proscan gemessen , laut Forum , Teststäbchen kacke zu ungenau..

Lange Rede wenig Sinn.
Tagsüber kommen Flocken vom Grund hoch , lassen sich schwer abkechern  , zerfallen zu Staub, über all liegt dieses Fusselzeug.
Ich brauche keinen glasklaren Teich , aber die Flocken sind mir zuwider.
Ich brauche einen Fachmann , Raum Frankfurt, der sich vor Ort meinen Teich anschaut und mich berät , ob Filteranlage und wenn ja , welche und wohin.
Gestern war ich bei einem Koihändler und Experten, der auch Filteranlagen baut , dieser kommt nächste Woche und schaut sich vor Ort die Situation an, im Vorfeld sagte er mir das mich die geeignete Anlage 4000-5000.- kosten würde. 

Jetzt habe ich hier mal verschiedenes gelesen und bin mir unsicher, nicht das ich jetzt für viel Geld wieder was hinbasteln  lasse und es ist zu überdimensioniert.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine .

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir jemanden im Raum Frankfurt empfehlen  der sich mein Teich anschauen kann , ob kundige Privatperson oder Firma ist vorerst 2.rangig , natürlich gegen Kostenerstattung.


----------



## PeBo (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion, als erstes möchte ich dir sagen, dass mir der Teich von der Optik und der Anlage sehr gut gefällt, da habe ich hier schon ganz andere Teiche gesehen.
Leider bin ich nicht unbedingt der Schwimmteichprofi, aber einen Tipp kann ich dir schon mal geben, da dies auf alle Bauarten von Teichen zutrifft. Meiner Meinung nach zeigst du zuviel Aktionismus — bei einem Teich braucht man aber sehr viel Geduld.  Damit man bei Veränderungen am Teich auch die Auswirkungen sehen kann, benötigt man schon recht viel Zeit (und ich rede hier nicht von Tagen sondern eher von Monaten oder Jahren). Dein Teich ist jetzt neu angelegt, die Biologie muss sich noch entwickeln. Damit deine frisch gesetzten Pflanzen eine echte Konkurrenz zu den Algen werden, müssen diese noch wachsen und sich auch vermehren. 
Deshalb empfehle ich dir dieses Jahr die Veränderungen die sich von selbst entwickeln auch durch Zuwanderung von Kleinstlebewesen (Wasserflöhe kann man zur Beschleunigung eventuell einsetzen) einfach mal zu beobachten. Auch das ist wirklich interessant!

Also nicht dauernd an irgendwelchen Stellrädchen was verändern sondern den Teich genießen und Ruhe bewahren.

In diesem Sinne 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Marion412 (9. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort ,Peter.
Ja, das stimmt. Ich bin ein sehr ungeduldiger Mensch ‍ Als ich meine ganze Schrauberei hier zusammengefasst habe , ist mir das auch aufgefallen  
Habe heute die Unterwassersprudler mal ausgemacht und das Phosphat-minus auch mal rausgeschmissen und mir vorgenommen jetzt in Ruhe zuzuschauen.
Werde vorerst auch nicht täglich Wasserwerte prüfen ....so ist der Plan..ob ich es umsetzen kann ,steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Denke aber es wäre nicht verkehrt, wenn sich ein Profi mal mein System anschaut, bin halt verunsichert, weil ich jetzt öfter gehört habe ,ohne Filter kann das nix werden.

1. Erfolge sind ja auch schon da , habe schon Teichmolche gesehen, habe __ Libellen und auch schon Larven gesehen. Wasserflöhe , __ Rückenschwimmer und __ Wasserläufer sind schon einige eingezogen.
Seit letzter Woche wohnen auch 3 Teichmuscheln hier ,zum Test und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einen Schwarm Regenbogenelritzen einzusetzen.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion!

Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen.
Du hast da einen *sehr* schönen Schwimmteich mit ansprechender Umfeldgestaltung in deinen Garten gebaut. 

1. Die Teichbiologie braucht tatsächlich einiges an Geduld. Es dauert oft *einige *Jahre, bis ein Teich im Gleichgewicht ist.

2. Ich würde auch nicht zu viele Mittelchen und Wässerchen in den Teich kippen. Viel hilft nicht immer viel....

3. Ehrlich gesagt... auch die Investition in einen 4-5.000 Euro teuren Filter würde ich mir *absolut noch* überlegen. Eventuell schießt du "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen".
Es gibt genügend Schwimmteichbesitzer hier im Forum, die mit relativ wenig/günstigem Technikeinsatz gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Einfach mal stöbern!

4. Wegen der Anschaffung von Fischen im Schwimmteich...  Eigentlich sollte ein Schwimmteich möglichst nährstoffarm sein - mit Fischen kann das natürlich gleich zu mehr Nährstoffeintrag führen. Wir haben auch "nur" drei alte Koi im Teich. Da merkt man schon einen Unterschied, vor allem im Sommer, wenn die Koi einen sehr aktiven Stoffwechsel haben.  Ein Schwimmteich ist NIEMALS ein klinisch reines Gewässer - außer natürlich manche Naturpools mit massivem Pflegeaufwand und Technikeinsatz! Man muss eben abwägen, was man selbst an "Naturerlebnis verträgt". 

Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass du ohne erneute Rieseninvestitionen Spaß am, im und mit eurem Teich hast.

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Marion412 (9. Juni 2020)

Danke ,Thorsten.
Fische würde ich wenn, nur Regenbogenelritzen reinsetzen , keine Goldies oder Kois.
Möchte auch nicht groß Füttern, sind genug Mückenlarven drin.

Ich weiß schon, das so ein Schwimmteich kein kristallklares Wasser hat , aber die Mulmklumpen ,die an sonnigen Tagen da rum schwimmen, muss ich nicht haben. Mir würde Wasser wie im Badesee vollkommen reichen. 
Ich werde jetzt noch ein paar Pflanzen 20-30  setzen und mich auf meine Finger setzen.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (9. Juni 2020)

Bezüglich der Mulmklumpen  hätte ich noch eine Frage.
Du schreibst ja, dass ihr einen Wandskimmer mit Filter zu haben scheint.
"Eigentlich" müssten diese Klumpen (Mulm/Fadenalgen) irgendwann aufschwimmen und wenigstens im Filterkorb des Skimmers nach gewisser Zeit landen. Das würde zwar deutlich regelmäßigere Reinigung bedeuten, jedoch würdest du wenigstens diese Form der gebundenen Nährstoffe aus dem Teichsystem bekommen.

Hat deine Skimmerpumpe eventuell nicht genug Leistung?


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

Die Pumpe hat 20.000 l/h . Im Skimmer habe ich ein Stück Filtermatte gelegt damit wenigstens ein Teil vom Mulm darin hängen bleibt und reinige diesen mehrmals täglich. Das Zeug ist so fein und zerfällt zu Staub , das geht durch den Skimmerkorb.
Hatte es auch schon mit Skimmerstrümpfen versucht , die sind aber so schnell dicht ,das du nicht weg kannst und musst die ca. jede halbe Std wechseln . Das ist täglich nicht machbar.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juni 2020)

Teichidee mit den umlaufenen Pflanzzonen und dem mittigen Schwimmbereich sieht schon gut aus.
Die Ausführung ist im Detail gesehen mangelhaft. Der "Teichbauer" sollte wirklich nur Hundeplanschbecken bauen und dabei bleiben.
Folgendes ist nur kurz meine Meinung an Hand Deiner Bilder:

1. Pflanzzone hat Gefälle zur Teichmitte hin. Da kann ggf. das Pflanzsubstrat nachrutschen. Die Kante zum Schwimmabteil ist ja da...aber auf der schrägen Fläche kann das Substrat eben "wandern".
Manche Teichbauer legen solche Pflanzzonen sogar mit Gefälle zum Rand hin an- also genau andersrum.

2. Was wurde eigentlich als Pflanzsubstrat / Füllung für die Pflanzzone genommen?
Leicht lehmhaltiger Sand ohne Humusanteil wäre gut.
Ein bisschen Pflanzerde/ Substrat an den Wurzelballen ist natürlich nicht gleich eine Katastrophe.

3. Wenn zur Folie aus PVC oder EPDM (mit Falten) kein 100% wurzelfestes Vlies verlegt wurde, dann können einige Pflanzen (z.B. schilfähnliche) die Folie durchwachsen.

Tip: PEHD Folie durch eine Fachfirma eingeschweißt (ohne Falten) ist unverwüstlich und wurzelfest.

4. Kapillarsperre am Rand zur Umgebung nicht vorhanden. Über das Schotterbett wird ggf. Wasser in das Umfeld gesaugt.

5.Weil ja dort kein vernünftiges Absaug- und Filterkonzept vorliegt oder zumindest vorbereitet wurde, ist es jetzt sehr ärgerlich.

Jeder eingebrachte (Pollen, Laub) oder im Teich entstehende (Algen/ andere Pflanzen) "Schmutz" lagert sich am Boden ab.
Mit steigenden Temp. steigen Mulm- und Algenbatzen nach oben.

Die Teichform ist für eine Reinigung mit einem Schlammsauger (Guck mal Impellerpumpe oder Schlammmulie von Sprick) ungünstig, weil immer vom Teichrand aus die Flachzone im Weg ist. Aber vielleicht kommt man ja vom Holzdeck aus überall an die Planschzone ran.

Technik:
Das ein Skimmer mit direkt angeschlossener Pumpe ohne Feinfilter Murks ist, weißt Du ja jetzt. Der feine Dreck wird einfach nur geschreddert und im Kreis gepumpt.
Die 20000er Pumpe wird sicher (trotz "dünner Schläuche" = Gegendruck +  Förderhöhe) noch nett pumpen- aber eben den Dreck im Kreis.

Technische Verbesserung wäre gewesen, zumindest einen! Bodenablauf mittig und einen Skimmer zentral in einen "Filterkeller" über KG110 / DN 100- Rohre zu verlegen.
Dann käme ein Filter und dann erst die Pumpe im "Klarwasser".
Rücklauf der Pumpe über mind. 1 x  KG 110- besser 2 x  KG110 Rohre an zwei gegenüberliegenden Teichseiten.
Rückläufe ebenfalls per KG110 zum Teich und per Flansch durch die Folie.
Einströmung über aufgesteckte Bögen für ein Kreisströmung. Dadurch wird der absinkende Schmutz in der Teichmitte konzentriert, wo auch der Ba sitzt.

Was man dann an Filter (-aufwand) in dem Filterkeller installierst für einen Schwimmteich kannst Du dann Hand deiner Erfahrungen am Teich und den persönlichen Möglichkeiten entscheiden und auch mal ändern.

Ich pers. würde mich immer für einen sich automatisch selber abreinigenden Filter entscheiden. Trommelfilter z.B..
Preisgünstig und auch hier im Forum von einigen genutzt ist der Aquaforte ATF 1.
Der geht für 2 Saugstellen.

Ein Endlosbandfilter geht auch- ist aber wesentlich teurer.
Diese kommen aber mit Fadenalgen und Laub besser klar als Trommelfilter.

Dazu benötigt man aber auch einen Abwasseranschuß am Filterkeller oder eine Versickerungsmöglichkeit.

Vließfilter (z.B. Genesis) gibt es auch. Diese "verbrauchen" aber je nach Schmutzeintrag eben Filtervliesrollen, die entsorgt werden müssen.
Dazu benötigen diese keinen Abwasseranschluß.

Den jetzigen 2k€ teuren Sauger könntest Du dann verkaufen.
Mulm ggf. aus den Ecken in die Mitte zum BA fegen und weg ist er.

Filterkellerposition:
-extra im Garten mit regenfesten Deckel/ Klappen ist wieder doof
-unter einem Holzdeck ist gut
-in einem Schuppen ist besser (wetterfest und trotzdem Raum drüber nutzbar.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion,

ein sehr schöner Schwimmteich. Ich finde er sieht auch gut aus und das Wasser ist meiner Meinung nach natürlich, nicht zu klar und auch nicht kurz vor dem Umkippen. Ich habe auch einen Teich in meinem Garten der bisher ohne Chemie auskommt und außer einem Schwimmskimmer von Oase nur mit einer alten Umwälzpumpe funktioniert. Das Wasser ist bei mir immer etwas trüb, besonders im Hochsommer.Die heißen Temperaturen gegünstigen das Algenwachstum extrem. Ein Sonnensegel ist da Pflicht bei mir. Das ist auch besser für __ Frösche, Molch und Fische. Auch die Flocken kenne ich, das sind Ablagerungen die der Skimmer aber ganz gut in den Griff kriegt. Ich habe den Teich im Frühjahr 2020 mit einer neuen Folie ausgestattet da die alte Folie noch von den Vorbesitzern war und bereits Löcher hatte. Nun dauert es natürlich bis sich das biologische Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat, da musst du Geduld haben. Es gibt Möglichkeiten den Teich mit Mikroorganismen zu behandeln die sozusagen den Teich biologisch klar halten und sogar den Schlamm verarbeiten sollen. Ich lese mich da gerade rein um auch abzuwägen was nur Geldmacherei ist und was Logik 
Mit der Behandlung kann man allerdings erst anfangen wenn der Teich sein Immunsystem aufgebaut hat und ob das bei Schwimmteichen machbar ist weiß ich leider auch nicht. Ich habe auch das Gefühl dass die Tierwelt im Teich das leicht trübe Wasser eher mag. So ist es eben in der Natur. 
Was ich allerdings etwas seltsam finde ist die Erde oder der Sand den ihr als Grund auf die Folie gemacht habt. Das kann natürlich zu einer höheren Algenproduktion führen da die Erde Nährstoffe erhält. Algen brauchen Nährstoffe, Licht und Wärme. Deswegen denke ich dass mit genug starken Pflanzen das Problem zumindest eingedämmt werden kann und mit deinem Pumpensystem sehe ich langfristig keinerlei Probleme. Das alles braucht Zeit.
Viel Erfolg und Grüße,
hoffe auf Fotos in den nächsten Monaten und auf deinen Spaß den man bei der Sache nie vergessen sollte.
Kaulquappe001


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (10. Juni 2020)

Ps@Marion:
Ich habe auch kleine Fische im Teich die mit der Zeit im Teich entstanden sind. Das passiert nach einiger Zeit in Gewässern automatisch wenn __ Enten und andere Vögel im Teich landen und aus anderen Gewässern Fischeier (oder heißt das Laich?) an sich haften haben. Vielleicht musst du nur etwas warten und dann hast du auch Fische. Die wilden Fische sind Überlebenskünstler und brauchen weder zusätzliches Futter noch andere Pflegemaßnahmen. Sie verstecken sich auch gern wenn zum Beispiel der __ Reiher kommt und verbuddeln sich im Schlamm. Das leicht trübe Wasser mögen sie auch weil sie sich sicherer fühlen. Zum überwintern brauchen sie aber eine tiefe Stelle im Teich falls dieser zufriert- Das wäre bei dir wohl der Schwimmbereich. Grüße


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 2. Was wurde eigentlich als Pflanzsubstrat / Füllung für die Pflanzzone genommen?
> Leicht lehmhaltiger Sand ohne Humusanteil wäre gut.
> Ein bisschen Pflanzerde/ Substrat an den Wurzelballen ist natürlich nicht gleich eine Katastrophe.


Gewaschener Sand, Ob es eine genaue Bezeichnung gut , weiß ich nicht , müsste ich nachsehen. Kein Lehm drin .

Es waren über 100 Pflanzen , da kommt schon einiges zusammen.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn zur Folie aus PVC oder EPDM (mit Falten) kein 100% wurzelfestes Vlies verlegt wurde, dann können einige Pflanzen (z.B. schilfähnliche) die Folie durchwachsen.


EPDM Folie von Firestone
Kein __ Schilf drin 


ThorstenC schrieb:


> 4. Kapillarsperre am Rand zur Umgebung nicht vorhanden. Über das Schotterbett wird ggf. Wasser in das Umfeld gesaugt.


Es wurde rund um den Teich Steine betoniert  



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Technische Verbesserung wäre gewesen, zumindest einen! Bodenablauf mittig und einen Skimmer zentral in einen "Filterkeller" über KG110 / DN 100- Rohre zu verlegen.
> Dann käme ein Filter und dann erst die Pumpe im "Klarwasser".
> Rücklauf der Pumpe über mind. 1 x KG 110- besser 2 x KG110 Rohre an zwei gegenüberliegenden Teichseiten.
> Rückläufe ebenfalls per KG110 zum Teich und per Flansch durch die Folie.
> ...


Das mit dem BA ist jetzt gelaufen und gerade am letzten Wochenende das letzte Stück Rollrasen verlegt bekommen .
Und genau deshalb brauche ich einen Fachmann , das ist für mich nicht umsetztbar.
Ich hätte unter dem Holzdeck noch Platz , das muss eh nochmal weg gemacht werden  und dann könnte man ja auch tiefer gehen und betonieren Oder neben der Gartenhüte.


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Filterkellerposition:
> -extra im Garten mit regenfesten Deckel/ Klappen ist wieder doof
> -unter einem Holzdeck ist gut
> -in einem Schuppen ist besser (wetterfest und trotzdem Raum drüber nutzbar.


Platz hätte ich ja noch 
  
entweder links neben dem Gartenhaus , würde auch das Pflaster aufreißen wenn es sein muss 
Oder 
Unter dem Badedeck 
Dort könnte man doch tiefer ausschachten und die Technik dort rein machen , ebenso Ab und Zulauf.


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

Und ich hätte noch hinter dem Wasserfall viel Platz, könnte dort auch noch extra eine kleine Gartenhütte stellen. Strom und Wasseranschluß vorhanden und Wasser kann versickern


----------



## cafedelmar80 (10. Juni 2020)

Ich will dir nochmals Mut machen Marion!

1. Auch wenn du keinen Bodenablauf hast, das haben sicherlich nicht alle Schwimmteichbesitzer mit "funktionierenden/eingefahrenen" Schwimmteichen. Bodenabläufe sind manchmal auch Risikoquellen für Lecks. Unsere Nachbarn mussten an ihrem GFK-Pool nach 7 Jahren sogar den Bodenablauf versiegeln, weil das Ding "undicht war" und den Leuten eine Sanierung zu teuer/aufwändig.
Da dein Schwimmteich wenigstens im Schwimmbereich 160 cm tief zu sein scheint, wirbelst du sicherlich nicht alles auf vom Bodengrund bei "normalem Schwimmen". Dann hilft es bei eingefahrenen Teichen oft wenige Male im Jahr mit einem Teichsauger für normales Geld (Pontec, Oase, etc.) im Frühjahr oder Herbst Sedimente vom Boden abzusaugen.
Glaub mir. Leute mit einem Pool müssen da deutlich öfter/mit höherem Aufwand mit einem Sauger Schmutz und Dreck zu Leibe rücken. Wir sehen es am  Wartungaufwand bei den zahlreichen Pools unserer Nachbarn. 

2. Ich würde höchstens noch einmal die Filterung deines Schwimmteichs überprüfen. Möglicherweise hilft tatsächlich auf Dauer ein Filter am Rand, der zusätzlich Sedimente oder verklumpte Schwebealgen (*nach* der UV-Behandlung) aus dem Wasser filtert. Solch ein __ Filtersystem muss aber nicht einmal einen vierstelligen Betrag kosten. Euer Schwimmteich hat ja noch eine überschaubare Größe mit ca. 60 qm Gesamtfläche. Ich vermute der Schwimmbereich ist ca 4x5 m?

3. Für die gesamte Entwicklung würde ich dem Teich an deiner Stelle allerdings noch mindestens ein Jahr geben. In nährstoffarmem Sandgemisch wachsen ja auch deine Reinigungspflanzen zunächst nicht sonderlich "üppig". Diese Pflanzen brauchen 1-2 Jahre Zeit, um sich zu entwickeln - und euer Teich ist ja wohl noch nicht einmal ein Jahr bepflanzt.


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

Großartig schwimmen werde ich eh nicht, möchte eher mit meiner Luftmatratze auf dem Wasser dümpeln.
60 qm habe ich mal geschätzt ist ohne Gewähr , Schwimmbereich kommt in etwa hin 6x4 m.

Hatte auch schon überlegt mir einem SwimSkin 50  von Oase noch zu holen , aber mit dem ganzen dazu kaufen und dann doch kein vernünftiges Ergebnis zu haben ,ist auch nicht der wahre Jacob.

Nächste Woche kommt ja ein Fachmann und schaut sich alles mal an. Das Problem ist halt , er ist ein Koihändler und baut selber Filteranlagen . Und hat mir direkt gesagt das ich so um die 4-5 k€ rechnen muss für die Pumpe. Habe da kein gutes Gefühl.

Bin gerne bereit noch eine Filteranlage zu integrieren , das müsste doch machbar sein , mit Bodenansaugung , Schlauch kann Mann bestimmt gut verkleiden , ausgehöhlter Baumstamm oder Matten und dann an einer anderen Stelle für den Zulauf von mir aus ein Wasserspeier oder Ähnliches. 
Da sollte doch Bewegung reinkommen und nicht alles liegenbleiben.

Ich weiß das ich zu ungeduldig bin, Pflanzen sind ja gerade erst angewachsen , da ich erst im April -Mai gepflanzt habe. 
Ich bin mir halt zu unsicher  
Habe schon in der Mitgliederkarte nachgesehen, wer bei mir im Umkreis ist , aber da gibt es nur Karteileichen , die schon ewig nicht mehr aktiv im Forum unterwegs sind.
Am liebsten hätte ich jemand , der mich an die Hand nimmt und mir sagt : Kauf das und das  und wir bauen das zusammen ein
Bin ja gerne bereit dafür zu bezahlen , möchte aber nicht noch mehr sinnlos Geld vernichten.


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

cafedelmar80 schrieb:


> 3. Für die gesamte Entwicklung würde ich dem Teich an deiner Stelle allerdings noch mindestens ein Jahr geben. In nährstoffarmem Sandgemisch wachsen ja auch deine Reinigungspflanzen zunächst nicht sonderlich "üppig". Diese Pflanzen brauchen 1-2 Jahre Zeit, um sich zu entwickeln - und euer Teich ist ja wohl noch nicht einmal ein Jahr bepflanzt.


So wie ich es verstanden habe , sollen sie sich ja die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich besorgen .
Vielleicht sollte ich noch mehr reinsetzten.
Hatte auch schon überlegt den Sand rauszuholen und durch feinen Kies oder Lavagranulat zu ersetzen . Nur wohin mit dem ganzen Sand


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Die heißen Temperaturen gegünstigen das Algenwachstum extrem. Ein Sonnensegel ist da Pflicht bei mir.


Habe auch den ganzen Tag Sonne, kommt noch hinzu. Dachte an Beschattung mit einem weißen Tarnnetz , das staut die Wärme nicht so und wird nicht so schwer bei Regen.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (10. Juni 2020)

@ Marion.
1. Nochmals, bezüglich des Filters. Ein Koiteichfilter scheint mir für einen Schwimmteich nicht wirklich notwendig zu sein. In einem Koiteich herrschen oft "andere Standards" als in einem natürlichen Badegewässer. Gerade Pflanzen zur Reinigung sind in vielen formalen Koibecken gar nicht so vorgesehen. Ergänzend dazu wirst du in einem Schwimmteich ohne Fische *niemals *die Filterleistung benötigen, wie sie ein Koiteichbesitzer mit vielen Koi benötigt.

2. Das bringt mich zur Pumpe. Ich habe nochmals auf der vorangegangen Seite deinen Beitrag gelesen. Du scheinst ja doch eine recht kräftige Pumpe für den Skimmer zu haben. Ich denke sogar, dass die Pumpleistung "overkill" ist, für diese Teichgröße. 20.000 liter Durchfluss pro Stunde klingt für mich eigentlich recht hoch.

3. Wir kamen noch nicht auf das Nachfüllwasser zu sprechen. Füllt ihr mit Leitungswasser Wasserverluste auf und wenn ja wie oft?
Es kann gut sein, dass im Trinkwasser Phosphate vorhanden sind, die den Teich zusätzlich mit Nährstoffen "düngen". Dann wäre es sogar auch sinnvoll hier mit anzusetzen und diese Nährstoffquelle auszuschließen. Für die Wassereinspeisung in einen Teich gibt es auch Phosphatfilter, die ein solches Problem minimieren können.

Das nur als weitere Anmerkungen...


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juni 2020)

EPDM- Folie ist ja schon einmal gut.
Hör Dir mal an, was der Koifachmann rät und berichte.

Um absinkenden Schmutz und auch den vom Skimmer dauerhaft automatisch zu entsorgen wird es wohl eine ähnliche Lösung wie die von mir skizzierte sein.

Du kannst aber auch noch abwarten, den Boden des Tiefbeckens per Sauger reinigen.

Vielleicht gibt es noch eine Feinfiltervariante hinter dem Skimmer. Da ist doch die Pumpe direkt am Skimmer und geht zum "Bachlauf"?
Vielleicht fällt hier noch jemand ein anderer gepumpter Filter ein, der an dieser 20000er Pumpe mit vielleicht 15000 l/h = 15m³/h zurechtkommt.
Die gängigen Schaumstoff oder irgendwas- Filter mit händischer Reinigung enden ja oft bei ca. 5m³/h.....

Vermutlich wird das dann aber auch nur eine vorübergehende Lösung sein...
Du hattest ja schon mit Filterstrümpfen / Schaum experimentiert.


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

Ja, die Pumpe ist direkt hinter dem Skimmer und wird links um den Teich und dann seitlich am Wasserfall hochgeführt.
Ich dachte halt das man direkt am bzw. unter das Badedeck geht und dort noch eine Filteranlage einbaut . Man könnte doch zur Not auch das Wasser ablassen und dort durch die Folie gehen .

Ich habe 5kg Phospatbinder im Wasserfallbecken liegen gehabt.
Ich fülle mit Leitungswasser auf , das ist relativ weich und hat viel Nitrit . Habe gerade vor 10 Tagen 7m3 nachgefüllt, da ich mit dem Schlammsauger unterwegs war und das Wasser in die Büsche laufen gelassen habe.

Habe jetzt auch 5 kg Muschelgrit rein , damit mein PH und KH hochgehen, lagen bei 6,8 und 1,5 und dann mit Natron 2x behandelt.
Am 08.06 hatte es dann 7 pH und 4 kh.

Habe gerade wieder im Netz gesucht nach einem „ vernünftigen „ Teichbauer und da ist mir diese Firma positiv aufgefallen
https://www.teichbau-moseler.de/teich-filtertechnik.php

Was haltet ihr von dem , ist wohl eher geeignet mir eine Einschätzung bzg meiner Anlage zu geben


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

cafedelmar80 schrieb:


> @ Marion.
> 3. Wir kamen noch nicht auf das Nachfüllwasser zu sprechen. Füllt ihr mit Leitungswasser Wasserverluste auf und wenn ja wie oft?
> Es kann gut sein, dass im Trinkwasser Phosphate vorhanden sind, die den Teich zusätzlich mit Nährstoffen "düngen". Dann wäre es sogar auch sinnvoll hier mit anzusetzen und diese Nährstoffquelle auszuschließen. Für die Wassereinspeisung in einen Teich gibt es auch Phosphatfilter, die ein solches Problem minimieren können.
> 
> Das nur als weitere Anmerkungen...



Sind die Phospatwerte die das Leitungswasser hat bei den Wasserwerken abzufragen.
Ich habe die Wasserwerte unserer Gemeinde , kann aber Phosphat nicht finden .
Hatte aber bis gestern 5 kg Phospatbinder von Geteisa im Wasserfallbecken, war mir unsicher ob das richtig ist und es gestern rausgeholt  Wasserwerte vom Wasserversorger 
  Meine Werte mit Stäbchentest JBL Proscan vom Leitungswasser


----------



## cafedelmar80 (10. Juni 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> ind die Phospatwerte die das Leitungswasser hat bei den Wasserwerken abzufragen.
> Ich habe die Wasserwerte unserer Gemeinde , kann aber Phosphat nicht finden .



1. Die Phosphatwerte werden oft nicht angegeben von den Wasserwerken, das war auch bei uns im Ort so. Man muss eben dazu sagen, dass die Phosphatgrenzwerte im Trinkwasser allgemein deutlich höher sein können, als sie einem Schwimmteich " mit nährstoffarmem Konzept" gut tun würden.

2. Es gibt teilweise mit etwas Bastelarbeit von einem Teichzubehörhersteller (Oase) "Phosphatfilterpatronen", die eigentlich in den Filterkreislauf des Teichs eingebracht werden. Wir haben diese "Patrone" zweckentfremdet, mit Reduzierstücken angepasst und an unseren Bewässerungscomputer für die Nachfüllautomatik "gebastelt".
Alternativ gibt es von Schwimmteich-Systemherstellern "Standsysteme", die ebenfalls in die Nachfüllautomatik integriert werden, aber leider teils um das 10-fache teurer sind, als unsere "Eigenbaulösung".

3. Anstatt des Phosphatbinders kann man auch in einen durchströmten Filter einen Sack mit "Eisenhydroxid" einbringen. Dafür müsstest du natürlich erst einmal schauen, ob du einen Filter benötigst, bzw. welches Modell.


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Jeder eingebrachte (Pollen, Laub) oder im Teich entstehende (Algen/ andere Pflanzen) "Schmutz" lagert sich am Boden ab.
> Mit steigenden Temp. steigen Mulm- und Algenbatzen nach oben.
> 
> Die Teichform ist für eine Reinigung mit einem Schlammsauger (Guck mal Impellerpumpe oder Schlammmulie von Sprick) ungünstig, weil immer vom Teichrand aus die Flachzone im Weg ist. Aber vielleicht kommt man ja vom Holzdeck aus überall an die Planschzone ran.


Mit dem Tosstec kann ich ja alles absaugen , auch die Wände , da er sich ja da festsaugt und die Wände mit den rotierenden Bürsten abbürstet. 
Ich habe keine Blätter oder sonstigen Dreck im Teich, nur diesen feine Mulm der nur aufgewirbelt wird .Sand , Blätter , Tannennadel , sogar die Mückenlarven bleiben dabei im Schmutzbehälter, der feine Mulm zerfällt sofort zu Staub und geht durch die Filterscheibe.


----------



## Plätscher (11. Juni 2020)

Moin,
wie wäre es denn wenn hinter dem Skimmer mit hilfe eines  Bypasses ein leicht zu reinigender mechanischer Filter angeschlossen wird, So das z. B. 3/4 des Wassers direkt zum Wasserfall geleitet wird und nur 1/4 in den Filter, diese Menge schaffen wohl viele Teile.
Welcher Filter dafür geeignet ist können dir bestimmt andere Forianer sagen


----------



## Turbo (11. Juni 2020)

Kopfkratz....
Teich Oktober 19 fertig.
April -Mai 20 mit 100 Pflanzen bepflanzt.
In der Zeit von Fertigstellung bis jetzt ständig die Parameter gewechselt und der Ökologie reingepfuscht.
Und da wundert sich irgend jemand das der Teich nicht perfekt eingefahren ist und möchte noch weitere Parameter verändern?
Armer Herr Landschaftsgärtner...
Der wäre in dieser Zeit besser an seinen Teich gelegen und hätte diesen Auftrag abgesagt.
Liebe Treaderstellerin. Ich wünsche dir viel Gelassenheit und Ruhe. Dann kommt es gut.
Mit deinem Aktivismus ist es besser wenn du den Teich platt machst und neu beginnst. Ein neuer Teich braucht immer Zeit um sich einzufahren.
Die meisten neugesetzten Pflanzen machen im ersten Jahr Wurzeln. Erst danach kommt das grosse Blattwachstum .
Das heisst, das erste Jahr braucht es nur schon bis es pflanzenseitig Wirkung zeigt. Das selbe mit den Bakterien welchen du mit deinem Tostec auf die Pelle rückst und wieder um Monate zurück wirfst.
Alles Gute mit deinem Teich. Möge er dich glücklich machen.


----------



## Turbo (11. Juni 2020)

Liebe Marion
Mein Tipp:
Haue dir jedesmal, wenn du etwas am Teich machen willst was über das entfernen von reingewehten Gartenstühlen oder abgestorbenen Pflanzen rausgeht, mit viel Schwung auf die Finger. So dass du es bleiben lässt. Dann kommt es gut. Dies bis Mai 2021.
(Ausgenommen Winterschutzmassnahmen Ende 2020 und Wasser auffüllen bei Bedarf)


----------



## Marion412 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Turbo,
du magst ja Recht haben mit deiner Kritik . 
Deshalb habe ich mich ja hier angemeldet um bei erfahrenen Profis um Rat zu fragen und dazuzulernen.
Oktober 19 fertig und ca. 30 Pflanzen gesetzt , da um diese Jahreszeit nicht mehr zu bekommen war.
Desweiteren ca.100 jetzt im Frühjahr. 
Ich erwähnte schon , das ich ungeduldig bin , aber auch sehr verunsichert .

Es sollte doch mal einer schreiben;  vollkommen normal das es so ist .

Aber ständig hör ich ... das kann so nicht funktionieren... da muss Zirkulation rein...Sand ist falsch...usw

ich lass gerne alles so wie es ist, habe aber keine Lust dann in 3-4 Jahren wenn alles eingewachsen ist , es doch ändern zu müssen.
Dann lieber jetzt , wo es nicht so weh tut, da wir noch nicht komplett fertig sind.




Turbo schrieb:


> Das selbe mit den Bakterien welchen du mit deinem Tostec auf die Pelle rückst und wieder um Monate zurück wirfst.


Ich frage jetzt vielleicht in deinen Augen doof , habe aber wirklich Ahnung 
Werden die Bakterien zerstört wenn sie herumwirbeln, die verbleiben doch im Wasser , es findet ja kein Wasserverlust bzw. Wasseraustausch statt.


----------



## Marion412 (11. Juni 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Liebe Marion
> Mein Tipp:
> Haue dir jedesmal, wenn du etwas am Teich machen willst was über das entfernen von reingewehten Gartenstühlen oder abgestorbenen Pflanzen rausgeht, mit viel Schwung auf die Finger. So dass du es bleiben lässt. Dann kommt es gut. Dies bis Mai 2021.
> (Ausgenommen Winterschutzmassnahmen Ende 2020 und Wasser auffüllen bei Bedarf)


lala5 
sitze ja schon auf meinen Fingern und draufhauen wäre auch noch eine Option.
Evtl. noch ein paar Pflänzchen reinmachen , würde das in Ordnung gehen


----------



## Turbo (11. Juni 2020)

Weisst Marion
In solch einem Forum hat jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht und kennt einen der...   was auch immer schon erlebt und gemacht hat
Ein Teich lässt sich nicht 1:1 auf einen anderen Teich umsetzen.
Die Kunst am ganzen ist, das rauszufiltern, was für dich passt.
Daher bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Du holst dir die Infos die du brauchst. Jetzt musst du nur noch wirklich vorsichtig abwägen was es für deinen Teich braucht.
Eines haben dir ja schon viele geschrieben.  Nimm es ruhiger. Gib dem Teich und dir Zeit.
Ich bin überzeugt das es gut kommt.
Für den Teich gibt es viele Mischformen welche funktionieren.
Wenn man da nachträglich die Spielregeln ändert, kann es sein das das ganze eigentlich gute Teichkonzept nicht mehr funktioniert. Daher...  Gib dem Teich Zeit.

Und zu den Algen..  auch da..  weniger machen ist besser.  Die Natur reguliert das schon


----------



## Geisy (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion

Dein Teich ist jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr alt und wenn ich lese was du alles gemacht hast ist das ein Desaster da gebe ich dir Recht.
Liste doch mal auf was du alles am Teich machst dann wirst du es selbst feststellen.
Als Beispiel
30 Pflanzen rein und wieder raus, dann noch 100 Pflanzen rein.
Mit Schlammsauger abgesaugt
5kg Phosphat-minus
3kg Natron und später war da noch mal Natron
5kg Muschelgrit
In welchem Jahr soll dein Teich sich denn mal einpendeln?
Dein Wasser und die Pflanzen müssen sich immer wieder auf neue Gegebenheiten einstellen.
Das ist wie wenn du auf einer Party schnell alles durcheinander trinkst, das geht meist auch nicht gut.

Entscheide dich für einen Weg und dann warte mal 6Monate ab bevor du den nächsten gehst und irgenwas änderst.

Filter gibt es im Eigenbau oder gekauft z.B. Oase Screenmatic, aber *warte* mal was der Profi sagt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## lollo (11. Juni 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Werden die Bakterien zerstört wenn sie herumwirbeln, die verbleiben doch im Wasser


Hallo,

Bakterien sind Substrat gebunden, und befinden sich überall im Teich, auf dem Filtermaterial und Gehäusen von Filtern. Das wirbelnde Wasser schadet ihnen nicht,
sondern führt ihnen neues Futter zu.


----------



## Marion412 (17. Juni 2020)

So , jetzt ist 1 Woche vorbei seit dem letzten Post.

Nur auf den Fingern sitzen und nix anfassen, funktioniert nur bedingt .

Im Schwimmbereich war Schwarzer Schlamm, der musste raus.

Dann habe ich eine Schwimminsel gebaut , bepflanzt und zu Wasser gelassen. Nun muss ich nur hoffen das sie schön einwächst.

Desweiteren noch einiges an Unterwasserpflanzen gekauft und noch eine schöne Seerose .
Die normalen Teichpflanzen habe ich von der Teicherde befreit und direkt in das Substrat gesetzt, bei der Seerose bin ich mir noch unschlüssig ob ich sie mit Topf einsetzte oder ohne, auch direkt ins Substrat.

Rasen ist jetzt auch fertig und heute das 1. mal gemäht worden.
Langsam gibt es ein schönes Gesamtbild.


----------



## Rhz69 (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion,

Ein schöner Teich und die Algen bekommst bestimmt auch in den Griff.
Ich bin nur in einer Beziehung Profi, beim reinkippen (ausser anti Algenmittel -niemals). Mein Teich ist ein knappes Jahr älter als deiner, durch reinkippen wachsen meine Unterwasserpflanzen und der Teich wird immer klarer. Ich mag eher weniger Technik am Teich.  Jetzt kannst besser einschätzen, was Du von mir halten sollst.
 Falls deine Unterwasserpflanzen überhaupt nicht wachsen, kann ich dir helfen. Ich glaube z. B. Nicht, dass du zuviel Phosphat in deinem Trinkwasser hast. Das wird dazugegeben, wenn zu viel Eisen drin ist. Eventuell auch gegen Kalk, aber das ist ja auch OK. Bei 40 mg Nitrat ist da auch nicht viel Platz für Phosphat, das hätten deine Unterwasserpflanzen sofort mit abgebaut. Ich würde auf zu wenig Kalium tippen. Aber wie oben erwähnt, wenn deine Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen musst du warten und erst mal die Algen entfernen. Ich würde es erst mal von Hand machen und später über mehr Filter entscheiden.
Mein wichtigster Tip zum Thema reinkippen ist, das du messen können musst, was du reintust. Mit Natron und KH plus pH machst du das ja schon mal richtig. 

Viel Spass mit dem Teich und viel Erfolg gegen die Algen

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo Rüdiger,

das Natron hat nicht viel gebracht . KH und PH sind immer noch relativ niedrig.
Werde jetzt nix mehr reinkippen und wirklich warten ,ob sich alles einspielt. Pflanzen fangen jetzt auch an zu wachsen und zu blühen, also es wird.

und schwimmen mit Mulm geht auch , wird halt nur wieder schön verteilt.

Zwischenzeitlich informiere ich mich über Filteranlagen und schau mich bei Oase um und werde hier dann weiter nerven , wie und wo ich die hinsahen soll und ob ich den Wandskimmer mit Pumpe im __ Filtersystem integrieren kann.


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion, 

Vielleicht hab ich es übersehen, hast Du eigentlich ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich? Auf den Bildern hab ich die nicht gesehen. Die Helfen dir mehr gegen Algen als die Sumpfpflanzen. So etwas wie __ Tausendblatt und __ Hornblatt. Findest im Lexikon hier im Forum. 

Das deine Natronzugabe nichts gebracht hat, kannst du so nicht sagen, bei mir sind beide Härtewerte am Anfang ganz schön abgeschmiert. Da hast du eventuell etwas gerettet. Dauernd Natron zugeben heisst aber irgendwann Wasserwechsel, weil das Natrium im Teich bleibt und nicht gross in Pflanzen eingebaut wird. PH 6.8 find ich aber nicht so schlimm.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo Rüdiger,

ja , sind einige drin, sind aber sehr am kümmern, sogar die __ Wasserpest hat hier nix pestiges  
Habe die Letzten 2 Tage nochmal einige rein  , siehst du auf dem Foto.
3. 


   


Wasser ist schon besser, haben gerade auch nicht soviel Sonne.
Die Unterwasserpflanzen sind schlecht zu fotografieren, die Wasseroberfläche spiegelt sehr und ich habe ja heute auch gepflanzt, deshalb ein wenig drübe. 

Ich mache jetzt gar nichts mehr rein. Wasserwechsel ist bei mir blöd, 1. sehr weiches Wasser und 2. sehr viel Nitrit. 

Grüße Marion


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion, 
Ich bin nicht so gut darin an Pflanzen abzulesen, was nicht stimmt. Von daher sind für mich die Fotos nicht so wichtig. 
Ich bewege mich jetzt auf dünnes Eis, aus der Ferne eine Analyse zu machen.
Bei deinem Nitratgehalt müssten die Unterwasserpflanzen eigentlich wachsen. Dann müsste bei deinem weichen Wasser KH und PH deutlich sinken. Da das nicht passiert fehlt ein anderer Nährstoff, den die Pflanzen brauchen. Das sind erst mal Phosphat oder Kalium. Das du mit deinen neuen Pflanzen nicht wenigstens ein bisschen Phosphat drin hast würde mich wundern. Damit komme ich wieder zum Kalium. Wenn das fehlt wirst du die Unterwasserplanzen nicht ans wachsen kriegen. Es gibt aber immer eine Alge, die sich dann mit dem Nitrat zufrieden gibt. Ein Kaliumtest kostet 20 Euro. Wenn dann kein Kalium drin ist, müsstest du etwas rein tun, über dein Wasser kommt nicht viel rein, über Tiere sehr wenig. Es ist aber allgemein sehr kritisch gesehen diesen Weg zu gehen.
Ich will dich dazu nicht drängen, weil du dich ein bisschen mit den Nährstoffen im Teich beschäftigen musst und das auf deinen Teich abstimmen musst.. Ist eher so als Anregung gedacht, Ich finde das spannend und bei mir läuft das grade sehr gut. Der heisse Sommer kommt aber noch.
Alternativ sind die Filteranlagen, damit holst du über die Algen so nach und nach dein Nitrat raus. Da du keine Fische fütterst ist dann dein Teich sehr Nährstoffarm und Unterwasserpflanzen werden nicht gross wachsen.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (19. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen , Rüdiger,

ich habe von JBL so einen Stäbchentest der mit einer App ausgewertet wird. Mir ist aber klar und habe es auch schon festgestellt , das der sehr ungenau ist.
2 Tests hintereinander gemacht und total unterschiedliche Werte gehabt, z.B. 1.Test KH 1,5, 5 Minuten später 2. Test KH 3.
Werde nicht darum herum kommen ,mir einen Tröpfchentestkoffer zu kaufen.
Ich hatte Phosphat minus Granulat im Teich liegen, das habe ich vor 3 Wochen rausgetan.

Am Montag hole ich mir ein Schwarm Elritzen , sonst nehmen die Mücken hier überhand, dann kommen ein wenig Nährstoffe wieder rein.

Hat jemand Ahnung von __ Muscheln, habe 3 Stück eingesetzt, 2 Stück sehe ich immer, die 3. finde ich nicht mehr. Kann das sein das sie sich komplett eingegraben hat und glücklich im Sand lebt oder könnte es sein , das sie verstorben ist und vor sich hingammelt.

Muss von der Muschel wenn es ihr gut geht, ein Teil zu sehen sein?


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juni 2020)

allo Marion,

Zum Thema __ Muscheln gibt es hier ein paar Threads, im Augenblick haben deine Muscheln eine Chance, wenn du deinen Teich klar bekommst, wird es hart für sie.

Ich hab mal auf Basis meiner Erfahrung und was ich passendes im Forum gefunden habe versucht ein Anfahprozedere für Wasser mit einer falschen Nährstoffzusammensetzung zu machen. Ich fürchte bei deinem Trinkwasser mit 40 mg/L Nitrat und 1 mg/L Kalium wirst du dauerhaft Probleme bekommen oder es wird sehr lange dauern, bis der Teich eingelaufen ist, wenn du nicht gegensteuerst.

Das war eine gute Idee mit dem Schwimmteich
(Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert, bin nicht so IT freak)
Liess dir das doch mal durch, falls das etwas für dich ist, kann ich dir auch mal meine Telefonnummer schicken. Als Kaliumquelle bin ich inzwischen über etwas einfacheres gestolpert. Mit dem Vorgehen könntest du eventuell auf den Filter verzichten und statt dessen deinen schlammsauger nehmen. Am Anfang häufig, falls es klappt nur noch ein paar mal pro Jahr.
Zum Thema Mücken, da kommen meist auch schnell __ Wasserläufer später Libellenlarven, die die fressen, aber das dauert ein bisschen bei einem neuen Teich Du könntest dann erst mal die Mückenlarven abkäschern. 

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo Rüdiger,

40 mg Nitrat war mit mit dem Stäbchentest , dem trau ich aber nicht, wie gesagt werde mir den Tröpfchentest kaufen , der ist wohl genauer .
Laut Wasserversorger haben wir einen Nitrat Wert von 10-31 mg .
Meine Messung vom 16.06. sah so aus, mal abgesehen davon, das es keine genaue Messung ist , sieht das doch ok aus  
Libellenlarven, __ Wasserläufer, Wasserflöhe usw. habe ich schon reichlich im Teich . Auch machen die Wasserpflanzen jetzt einen richtigen Schub und sind Reihum am Blühen. Die Algen sind weniger und das Wasser wird klarer, kann schon fast den Boden sehen in 1,55 m.
Habe heute an zig Wasserpflanzen leere Libellenlarvenhüllen gesehen.
Ich denke ich bin gerade auf einem guten Weg.

Die 3.Muschel habe ich gefunden, sie hat es sich bei der Seerosenwurzel gemütlich gemacht und war komplett im Sand vergraben.
Denke bei knapp 50m3 dürften die 3 immer genug zu fressen finden.

Danke für den Link, werde ich mir mal durchlesen.

Am Montag hole ich mir einen Schwarm Regenbogenelritzen, dann ist Schluß mit Mückenlarven. Im Moment hängt mein ganzer Wasserfall voll mit den Krippelmückenlarven, die werden dann Fischfutter 

Gruß Marion


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion, 
Das hört sich doch super an.
Wenn es bei dir besser wird, dann ließ meinen link durch und mach aber garnichts.
 Spätestens für die Fische in dem neuen Teich aber PH, KH und Nitrit /Nitrat weiter verfolgen, dein Wasser ist schlecht gepuffert, das kann schnell schwanken. Der Begriff Nitritpeak sagt dir etwas?

Bei mir gibt es auch jede Menge leere Libellenlarven, mit den __ Libellen haben aber dieses Jahr die Spatzen ihre Jungen großgezogen, hatte ich auch noch nicht gesehen. 

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (19. Juni 2020)

Gerade am Teich beobachtet. Die 2 haben sich gejagt und ich konnte mit Glück Fotos machen.


----------



## Marion412 (28. Juni 2020)

Heute Habenichts mich das 1. mal an den Tröpfchentest herangewagt.
Folgende Werte habe ich ermittelt 
PH 7,5 -8 
KH.  4
GH.  6
NO3  0
NO2. 0
Eisen. 0- 0,1
Kupfer 0
Phosphat 0 - 1

dabei festgestellt das es kein Test für Sauerstoff oder Kalium im Koffer gibt als noch nachbestellt und wenn angekommen , werde ich nochmals durchtesten.


----------



## Rhz69 (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion, 

Das sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus. KH und GH sind eher tief, du hast also weiches Wasser. Wenn der Teich 2 Jahre alt und klar wäre, wäre das super. Im ersten Jahr musst die Werte öfter prüfen. Am Anfang 1 mal die Woche, später 1 mal im Monat. Die sollten sich vor allem nicht schnell ändern. Ausgenommen ist NO2, da würde ich wegen der Fische morgen noch mal testen. Bei den paar Fischen sollte das kein Problem sein, aber der Test bringt nur jetzt etwas. "Nitritpeak".


Jetzt zu den Details:
Da dein PH Wert eher hoch für den niedrigen KH Wert ist, hast Du so gut wie kein CO2 im Teich, es könnte also sein das deine Unterwasserpflanzen nicht wachsen. Da du jetzt ja deine Fische hast und ein bisschen fütterst, dürfte der PH dann auch etwas sinken. Kannst du zu dem Phosphattest noch die Einheit schreiben? 0 ist gut, falls es 1 mg/L sein soll, ist 1 zu hoch, dann ist der Test nicht sehr empfindlich. 
NO3 ist offensichtlich schon abgebaut. Normalerweise ist das gut, falls du noch etwas Phosphat drin hast, wäre das nicht so gut, da die Pflanzen Stickstoff brauchen, um das Phosphat einzubauen. 
Ist dein Eisenwert leicht positiv? Oder ist das einfach das unterste Feld? Wenn Eisen nachweisbar ist, kann nicht viel Phosphat im Teich sein. 

Ich hoffe ich habe dich nicht völlig verwirrt. Dein Teich ist aber auch schon relativ klar, oder?

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo Rüdiger ,

ich setze mich heute Abend nochmal hin und messe nochmal komplett durch .
Den Phosphat Test kann man soviel ich mich erinnere , genauer machen mit anderer Konzentration.  Eisen war minimalste verfärbt .

Die Fische verweigern Futter, finden anscheinend genug .

Nochmal nachgesehen Phosphat war 0- 0,1mg/l.


----------



## Marion412 (29. Juni 2020)

Meine Werte von heute Nachmittag.
Kein Wunder das meine Unterwasserpflanzen kümmern , aber Schwimmender Mulm tagsüber ,habe ich immer noch wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Rhz69 (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion,

Hast du eigentlich das Muschelgritt noch drin, das darf drin bleiben. Ich habe ein paar Kalksteine im Teich und einen Sack Marmorkies. Das bring kurzfristig überhaupt nix, aber langfristig stabilisiert es deine Wasserhärte bei deinem weichen Wasser.. Der Phosphatbinder kann heraus.

Vielleicht noch mal zum Filtern. So wie ich es verstehe zieht deine Pumpe durch den Skimmer an und dann geht das alles über den Wasserfall. Oder gibt es noch eine zweite Ansaugstelle?

Ich glaube von de Planung ist dein Teich so gedacht, dass das Sediment beim schwimmen aufgewirbelt wird und im Randbereich bei den Pflanzen landet, die sollen die Nährstoffe dann herausholen. Das kann lange gut gehen, wenn du nicht zu viel Eintrag (blätter, Rasenschnitt, Staub..) hast, sieht mir bei dir so aus.
Jetzt müssen wir "nur noch" die Pflanzen dazu bringen ihren Job zu machen. Wenn das nicht läuft, bleiben die Reste bei den Algen.
Bitte aber jetzt nicht irgendwelche fertigdünger reinschmeissen, die funktionieren nicht bei einem Teich, viel zu viel phosphat.

Mehr später, hab diese Woche viel um die Ohren.

Viele Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (30. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Phosphatbinder ist schon länger draußen.

Nur die eine Ansaugung die über den Wasserfall zurück geht.

wobei ich immer mehr glaube , das ich besser noch ein Filter reinmache  mit einer Pumpe im Schwimmbereich mit zusätzlicher Satellitenpumpe oder zusätzlichen Oberflächenskimmer.
Hatte mir das mal bei Oase zusammengestellt 

https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-biotec-screenmatic-60000
https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-aquamax-eco-premium-12000-12-volt  

oder wahlweise 
https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-aquamax-eco-premium-20000

da würde ich halt die Sicherung rausmachen wenn ich im Wasser bin 
Dazu noch ein 
https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-aquaskim-40

Und ..oder 
https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-satellitenfilter-aquamax-eco

Damit ich etwas Bewegung ist Wasser bekomme

Könnte ich das so machen ....ist echt schwierig sich in alles einzulesen , als null Plan Mensch.

Irgendwelchen Dünger reinkippen mache ich nicht .
Habe aber gestern Düngekugeln bestellt für den Wurzelbereich , darauf geachtet das es Eisendünger ist 
  
Die Seerosen brauchen ja auf jedenfalls, dann bin ich die nächsten Jahre voll ausgestattet.

Kalkhaltige Steine werde ich auf jedenfalls auch noch besorgen, 5 kg Muschelgrit die im Teich liegen , wird bei dem Wasservolumen nicht die Welt ausmachen.


----------



## lollo (30. Juni 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> da würde ich halt die Sicherung rausmachen wenn ich im Wasser bin


Moin,

das reicht nicht, hier müsste allpolig vom Netz getrennt werden. Was meinst du wohl wie oft du das vergessen wirst. 
In einem Schwimmteich haben keine 230 V Pumpen und Co etwas zu suchen.


----------



## Marion412 (30. Juni 2020)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das reicht nicht, hier müsste allpolig vom Netz getrennt werden. Was meinst du wohl wie oft du das vergessen wirst.
> In einem Schwimmteich haben keine 230 V Pumpen und Co etwas zu suchen.



Dann halt die 12 Volt Pumpe , die ist doch auch stark genug

was zwar nicht was das heißt , allpolig  aber ich habe für den Strom Im Garten einen extra Sicherungskasten in der Gartenhütte.


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> allpolig


Bedeutet das alle Pole vom Netz getrennt sind, auch die Schutzleiter.
Am einfachsten zu erreichen, in dem man den Stecker zieht. 
Aber wer macht das schon.....


Und dann passiert es


----------



## Marion412 (30. Juni 2020)

Aber wenn ich die Sicherung im Kasten aus mache , kann doch kein Strom mehr da sein oder ?
 Dann muss jeder Teichbesitzer , der getauchte Pumpen in seinem System hat und mit der Hand reingeht um Pflanzenteile abzumachen , ja auch alles vom Stromkreis trennen. 

Mal ehrlich...wer macht das schon 

Wobei ich euch ja Recht gebe, sicher ist sicher und dann lieber eine 12 V Pumpe


----------



## Marion412 (30. Juni 2020)

Wäre den diese Zusammenstellung sinnvoll , die ich rausgesucht habe.
Ich denke UVC brauche ich keine oder..sollte auch so funktionieren, wenn könnte ich ja immer noch nachrüsten


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2020)

Ganz ehrlich?
Dann sehe ich keinen Handlungsbedarf überhaupt irgendwas zu ändern.
Und wenn da mal etwas Mulm am Boden liegt dann würde ich das mit einem Kecher entfernen.
Ansonsten genießen genießen und bei Gelegenheit genießen.
Ach so und 

Denn wo ist da ein Problem?
Wasser sieht gut aus Werte fallen nicht wirklich aus dem Ruderboot.
Und wenn einige Pflanzen mit dem Nährstoffmangel oder der geringen Härte nicht klarkommen, dann muss man schauen welche das besser hinbekommen.

Achso und der Teich ist ja gerade mal ein Jahr alt, wie ich gelesen habe. 
Warte ab, da kommen auch noch ganz andere Jahre, je nach dem wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## lollo (1. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> was das heißt , allpolig


Moin,

vollkommen vom Netz getrennt sein, z.B. wenn der Stecker der Pumpe gezogen ist.


----------



## Marion412 (8. Juli 2020)

Meine Wasserwerte sind mittlerweile recht gut . Die Pflanzen kommen langsam ins wachsen , auf jedenfalls blühen fast alle .
Aber mein Wasser ist immer noch sehr trüb und der Mulm verfärbt sich jetzt so leicht ins bräunliche .

Kann mir jemand sagen , ob die Zusammenstellung im Beitrag #48 so passt für meine Teichgrösse und ob Pumpe und Filter in dieser Konstellation passen.


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo. Die leichte Braunfärbung kann vieles sein...kann an den Eisendüngekugeln liegen oder aber auch ein Zeichen dafür sein, dass die Algen eingehen. Beobachten und abwarten, wäre jetzt mein Weg.
Ob die Filterzusammenstellung was bringt...dazu kann ich nichts sagen, da ich die Komponenten zwar kenne, aber damit keine Erfahrung zum Wirkungsgrad habe. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch Jemand, der eine solche Filterkombi betreibt.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen , ob die Zusammenstellung im Beitrag #48 so passt für meine Teichgrösse und ob Pumpe und Filter in dieser Konstellation passen.



In #8 und #19 hab ich ja schon was geschrieben.

Du kannst jetzt auch lecker bei o... Pümpchen und Filterchen kaufen. Es wird nichts an den Baufehlern ändern.
Lass einfach alles so wie es ist am Teich!
Schmeiß da keine Pumpen und Schläuche ins Wasser- schon gar nicht 230V!
Sauge den Boden regelmäßig ab und gut!
Wenn der Roboter versagen sollte, dann hol Dir eine Impellerpumpe Schlammuli Sprick oder ähnliche Anbieter und dann wird der Boden bei Bedarf abgesaugt.

Die einzige Stellschraube wäre der schon installierte Skimmer mit der 20000er Pumpe.
Liter dort einfach mal aus, wieviel Wasser wirklich gefördert wird bei den verlegten Schläuchen und der Förderhöhe (z.B. 70 l Mörtelkübel, Stoppuhr) und dann kannst Du ggf. nachdenken einen passenden Feinfilter dort hinter der Pumpe und vor dem Wasserfall nachzurüsten.

Da gibt es aber auch wieder etliche Varianten....Reinigung per Hand (Schwämme) oder automatisch....Trommelfilter Aquaforte (günstig, muss eingehaust werden wegen dem Spülgeräusch) oder Vließfilter wie Genesis z.B. (Vließverbrauch, dafür feine Filterung, kein Spülwasser etc.., Genesis kommen ohne Steuerung und Strom aus, die Kiste must Du nur irgendwo verstecken)



Zacky schrieb:


> Beobachten und abwarten, wäre jetzt mein Weg.


Das ist genau das richtige!


----------



## Marion412 (9. Juli 2020)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort ,Thorsten.

Beobachten und abwarten ist sehr frustrierend wenn sich nix bessert und Lust in diese Brühe zu gehen , habe ich auch nicht.
Ich würde wirklich gerne unterstützend eine Filteranlage einbauen , brauche wie gesagt kein kristallklares Wasser . 
Ist es nicht besser wenn da etwas Bewegung im Schwimmbereich ist , deshalb dachte ich das dort eine Pumpe rein sollte und ich habe schon verstanden das dass eine 12V sein sollte.

Ich dachte mir Filteranlage entweder direkt am Badedeck , das wird nochmal aufgemacht und der Filter zum Teil rein und oben mit Holz verkleidet , könnte man ja morgens seinen Kaffee darauf sitzend trinken und in das Wasser schauen . Mit 12 Volt Pumpe rein und direkt am Deck wieder raus . Etwa da wo die Solarkugeln liegen. Dort könnte man auch zur Not Flansche machen ,wenn es sein muss oder evtl. einen Luftheber , ich dachte ich brauche Bewegung im Wasser.
Oder neben der Gartenhütte wäre auch noch genug Platz. Könnte man auch nochmal das Pflaster rausmachen.

Desweiteren hätte ich noch massig Platz hinter dem Wasserfall um dort was zu stellen . Habe halt leider nur 50mm Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Wasserfall . Hinter dem Wasserfall bestimmt 50m2 ungenutzte Fläche 
Ich werde die Pumpe mal auslitern was ankommt wenn ich sie voll aufdrehe, aber sollte das zu wenig sein , dann hole ich eine stärkere, gibt ja noch die 30000l , das sollte nicht das Problem sein .

Den Filter hatte ich rausgesucht , weil ich da das Prinzip verstanden habe  und es mir nichts ausmacht ,da ab und an die Schwämme auszudrücken, mit Vliesfilter ist nicht so mein Ding , da ja immer Abfall anfällt durch das verbrauchte Vlies so wie ich das verstanden habe . Aber im Prinzip ist mir auch Trommelfilter recht oder was halt am besten ist.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein separaten Aufruf machen , damit sich das mal jemand vor Ort anschaut .


----------



## Turbo (9. Juli 2020)

Salü Marion. 
So wie ich dich unterdessen einschätze ist das Abwarten bis sich was im Teich tut eine Qual für dich. Das kann locker noch ein bis zwei Jahre dauern. 
Willst du nicht. Gell  
Mein Vorschlag: 
Mache einen neuen Beitrag auf Thema zb Teichfilter optimieren-/abändern..
Führe nochmals die Eckdaten deines Teichs auf inkl aller Technik, Fotos etc. 
Wir haben hier viele Teichbesitzer mit ähnlich grossen Wasserflächen. Sicherlich kommt eine gute Filter-/ Pumpenstrategie inkl Wasserfall Einbezug dabei raus. 
Mit genügend Durchströmung und Filterfläche kommt es nicht so darauf an, das die Pflanzen erst in drei-vier Jahren soweit sind. 
Wird etwas kosten, aber eine Sorgloslösung kann man sich kaufen. 
Ein Teich muss Spass machen. Wenn das nicht so ist, muss man es passend machen. 
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Marion412 (9. Juli 2020)

Das stimmt , Patrick ist schon eine Qual und ich weiss ja nicht ob ich in 1-2 Jahren überhaupt noch alleine raus oder rein kommebin ja kein junges Mädchen mehr und ich weiss das unsere Zeit auf Erden endlich ist..
Spass habe ich ja mit dem Teich laufe jeden Morgen mit meinem 1. Kaffee drumherum und schau ob er schon klarer ist und ob ich meine Fischchen sehe , aber noch mehr Spass würde es mir machen wenn ich sie nicht nur verschwommen sehen würde .


----------



## Marion412 (9. Juli 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo. Die leichte Braunfärbung kann vieles sein...kann an den Eisendüngekugeln liegen oder aber auch ein Zeichen dafür sein, dass die Algen eingehen. Beobachten und abwarten, wäre jetzt mein Weg.


 
Es wurde schon vor den Eisendüngerkugeln bräunlich und ich habe nur insgesamt 5 Stück bei den 3 Seerosen rein . Die sind auch relativ klein, so gross wie der kleine Fingernagel.
Wenn die Algen absterben , was passiert dann mit denen , lösen die sich auf oder bleiben die dann einfach liegen . Habe ja keine wirkliche Strömung im Pflanzbereich .


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2020)

Ja, sie lösen sich irgendwann auf und gehen wieder in Nährlösung über. Wenn die Algen absterben, sollte man sie stets aus dem Teich holen, bevor sie sich ganz auflösen. Durch das Entfernen der Algen ziehst Du zeitgleich die überschüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser, da die Algen diese auch aufnehmen/einbinden. Das hat nicht zwingend was mit Strömung zu tun, denn zum Enstorgen braucht es einen Grobschmutzfilter der die Algen vom Wasser trennt und am besten gleich entsorgt. Oder Teichschlammsauger nutzen und regelmäßig die Algenflächen absaugen.


----------



## Turbo (9. Juli 2020)

Hihi Marion. Hab ich mir doch gedacht. Hab bei meinem Bubi Teich auch geklotzt. Konnte zum Glück zum Fachhandel Preis einkaufen. Habe den Teichbau noch keine Sekunde bedauert. 
Wenns nicht passt, muss man es halt passend machen. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Marion412 (9. Juli 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ja, sie lösen sich irgendwann auf und gehen wieder in Nährlösung über. Wenn die Algen absterben, sollte man sie stets aus dem Teich holen, bevor sie sich ganz auflösen. Durch das Entfernen der Algen ziehst Du zeitgleich die überschüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser, da die Algen diese auch aufnehmen/einbinden. Das hat nicht zwingend was mit Strömung zu tun, denn zum Enstorgen braucht es einen Grobschmutzfilter der die Algen vom Wasser trennt und am besten gleich entsorgt. Oder Teichschlammsauger nutzen und regelmäßig die Algenflächen absaugen.


Das sind ja alles Schwebealgen, sprich ganz feiner Mulm, den bekomme ich mit keinem Kescher raus , der geht durchs Netz . Wenn ich den Schlammsauger nehme , sauge ich auch massig Sand mit raus , habe ich schon mal gemacht , war Horror ,ganz vorsichtig 5Std gebückt und am Endeffekt 7m3 Leitungswasser Wasser auffüllen müssen, das sehr viel Nitrat hat. 
Mein Teichwasser ist sehr nährstoffarm habe ich mit Tröfchentest festgestellt 
Deshalb wollte ich einen Filter , damit der den Kram rausfiltert und ich mich nicht bucklig schuften muss.


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2020)

Wie heißt doch gleich noch das Ding. 
VLCVF am Schimmenden LH.
Lass dir das Teil mal vom @Zacky kalkulieren mit einer Luftpumpe und Luftschlauch dazu.
Und wenn es finanziell passt würde ich das Ding rein werfen so lange wie die Schwebstoffe da sind. Danach im Schuppen einlagern bis zur nächsten Algenblüte. 
Achso als Filter würde ich mir im 1€Laden einen großen Satz Strumpfhosen von der feinsten Qualität besorgen   und dazu eine Tüte Einweggummis


----------



## Geisy (9. Juli 2020)

Die Ursache für die Schwebealgen sind die vielen Veränderungen, ich empfehle Handschellen


----------



## Marion412 (9. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wie heißt doch gleich noch das Ding.
> VLCVF am Schimmenden LH.


So ein Ding habe ich mir schon lange gewünscht 
Schwimmender Luftheber verstehe ich ja noch , aber der Rest
Strumpfhosen habe ich da 
Bekommt Zacky eine Benachrichtigung wenn er hier markiert wurde. 
wenn es mir die Trübstoffe so rausholt ist mir das auch recht.


----------



## Marion412 (9. Juli 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Die Ursache für die Schwebealgen sind die vielen Veränderungen, ich empfehle Handschellen




Schuldig ich weiss....mache schon nix mehr


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juli 2020)

Ich habe jetzt mal versucht meine Pumpe auszulitern 
Mörtelkübel habe ich keine und dachte evtl. tut es auch ein 12 l Eimer. 
Pumpe aufgedreht auf volle Leistung , Eimer drunter , rechts und links ist ein wenig vorbei  5,3 Sek. war er voll .
Habe mit 5 SEK. aus gerechnet , dann wäre ich bei 8600 l/ Std. wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe. 
Wäre das genug um direkt hinter das Einlaufbecken einen Filter hinzustellen, dort ist Strom und das Schmutzwasser könnte ich direkt in die Pampa laufen lassen. 
Muss oder kann ich da einen Bypass einbauen , wenn im Winter der Filter ausgemacht wird.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juli 2020)

Da kann man mal wieder (leider) sehen, was ungünstige Pumptechnik und Verrohrung aus einer Pumpe mit 20m³/h und sicher einigen Watt (150??) an elektrischer Energie übriglassen:
8,6m³/h. Fördermenge der Pumpe mehr als halbiert. Schöne Grüße an den Hundeplanschbeckenbauer.
Das hast Du aber erst einmal fein gemacht mit dem auslitern.

Wenn alles so bleiben soll, und nur der Filter hinterhergeschaltet wird, dann wäre ein Filter für ca. 10m³/h passend.
Gepumpte Schwammfilter muß man regelmäßig sauber quetschen.
Trommelfilter macht Krach- dafür aut. Reinigung und den Krachfaktor kann man durch passende Einhausung kompensieren.
Vielleicht hast Du ja eine Idee...

Du hattest Doch anfangs eine Firma für Koiteiche erwähnt?

Vielleicht kann man ja irgendwie etwas im kleinen ändern, ohne zuviel Flurschaden anzurichten.

1. welche Pumpe ist direkt am Skimmer dran? Hersteller- Modell
2. wie sieht der "Pumpenschacht" am Skimmer aus, wo die Pumpe drin steht- Breite/ Tiefe /Schachtgröß?
Vielleicht passt dort der Trommelfilter direkt am Skimmer mit rein....und dahinter die Pumpe
3. Leitungslänge zum "Wasserfall"...Leitungsdurchmesser- wie ist die Leitung eingebaut (eingegraben?)
4. Kann man diese Leitung ggf. gegen eine mit größerem Durchmesser tauschen?
bei 4.: Dann ggf. Wechsel der Pumpe auf eine kleinere 15m³/h....die am Ende auch 10m³/h bringt...100W
5. Rücklauf- muss unbedingt "alles" ineffizient über den Wasserfall 1,5m hoch" drüber in den Teich laufen?
6. Wasserfall am Einlauf "tiefer" legen/ umbauen....ggf. als Bachlauf- dann reichen auch 5- 10cm höherer Rand als der Teichrand.
Bei 3.+4.+5.: Dann ggf. Wechsel der Pumpe auf eine kleinere 10m³/h....die am Ende auch fast 10m³/h bringt...60W

Viele Ideen. Kann man ruhig über alles nachdenken und so lange den Teich noch genießen.
Hände sind ja sowieso noch in der "Acht" fest drinne.

Ich pers. würde entweder konsequent wie weit vorne beschrieben irgendwann "umbauen- ggf. umbauen lassen". BA/ Skimmer- Trommelfilter-Pumpe-Rückläufe in den Teich und extra mit kleiner Pumpe über den Wasserfall..
Bis dahin nur den jungen Teich ebobachten, dezent etwas verändern und dann ggf. mit z.B. einem Filter, der jetzt gepumpt betrieben wird und später direkt hinter BA/ Skimmer im Filterkeller in "Schwerkraft" auch funktioniert. Dann hat man keine Fehlinvestition.


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juli 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du hattest Doch anfangs eine Firma für Koiteiche erwähnt?



Dem habe ich abgesagt. Der Herr hat von Schwimmteich überhaupt keine Erfahrung und was soll ich mit einer Einschätzung und einer Filteranlage für 5000.- . Denke das hätte mich nicht weitergebracht und ich möchte ja auch niemanden die Zeit stehlen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn alles so bleiben soll, und nur der Filter hinterhergeschaltet wird, dann wäre ein Filter für ca. 10m³/h passend.
> Gepumpte Schwammfilter muß man regelmäßig sauber quetschen.
> Trommelfilter macht Krach- dafür aut. Reinigung und den Krachfaktor kann man durch passende Einhausung kompensieren.
> Vielleicht hast Du ja eine Idee..


Ich habe es mal eingezeichnet und hoffe man kann es erkennen, die Pumpe ist eine Aquaforte DM Vario 20.000 und ist direkt hinter dem Wandskimmer unter dem Badedeck , Pumpenkammer gibt es nicht , die steht in einer Plastikkiste wo er an der Seite Löcher reingeschnitten hat , Stromversorgung von von der Gartenhütte , da wurde extra ein 110 leerrohr gelegt und kann noch mehr Elektrik hingemacht werden, Elektriker extra gefragt. Alles abgesichert mit neuem Sicherungskasten im Gartenhaus
.   
Unter dem Badedeck könnte man noch aufgraben und rein theoretisch noch eine Pumpenkammer bauen.
Ich dachte im Moment jetzt evtl. erstmal an diese Lösung wie ich es eingezeichnet habe.
Hinter dem Wasserfall wo der Rücklauf ist , mache ich eine Plattform und stelle da einen Filter hin , der einen Baypass bekommt , damit ich im Winter den aus dem System nehmen kann .
Stromverbrauch ist 2.Rangig ,wir haben grosse Photovoltaikanlage auf dem Dach.
 
Dann hinten an einer oder beide Seiten LH damit Bewegung reinkommt und der Mulm sich verteiltund Richtung Skimmer kommt.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> 3. Leitungslänge zum "Wasserfall"...Leitungsdurchmesser- wie ist die Leitung eingebaut (eingegraben?)
> 4. Kann man diese Leitung ggf. gegen eine mit größerem Durchmesser tauschen


Bin es gerade mal abgeschritten , sind ca.20-22 m Leitung vom Skimmer bis zum Wasserfall , 50mm Schlauch eingegraben ca. 40 cm tief. Ins normale Erdreich .


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo Marion,

auf den Bildern sieht dein Teich übrigens gar nicht so schlecht aus, von dem klaren Wasser hätte ich letztes Jahr geträumt.

da ich dich auf die Wassertests geschoben habe, wollte ich mich doch mal melden. Wenn ich mir deine Wasserwerte ansehe musst du gegen deine Schwebealgen deine Unterwasserpflanzen etwas anschieben. Die Düngekugeln waren nicht schlecht, jetzt geht aber dein pH-Wert nach oben. Damit haben dein Unterwasserpflanzen kein CO2 und können aus diesem Grund nicht wachsen. Dein Sumpfpflanzen und Algen kommen an die Oberfläche und holen das CO2 aus der Luft. Leider sorgt dein Wasserfall und die beiden "Blubberpumpen" (Ich weiss nicht genau was die machen) dafür das CO2 eher entfernt als zugeführt wird. Dummerweise sehen die Unterwasserpflanzen nur Nährstoffe auf wenn sie auch CO2 kriegen und wachsen.

Mir fallen da Zwei Möglichkeiten ein entweder "Fermentgetreide für Edelfische" von Kanne ausprobieren oder einfach Zucker reinschmeissen. 5 g  Zucker pro m3 vielleicht fängst du tiefer an mit 100 g auf deinen Teich. Es dauert ein paar Tage (keine Woche) und dein pH Wert sinkt schon mal. Ideal wäre wenn du den Wasserfall etwas  reduzierst z. B nur  wenn du wirklich am Teich sitzt. Deinen absinkenden Schlamm/Algen musst du im Bereich der Pflanzen drin lassen. In dem Sediment bildet sich deine biologische Teichreinigung. Den Schwimmbereich kannst du z.B. mit deinem Schlammsauger reinigen, die Pflanzen nicht. Diese Biologie schiebt übrigens dieses Fermentgetreide an, es führt allerdings auch im Schwimmbereich wahrscheinlich zu einem glitschigeren Film. Ich würde mit weniger anfangen als empfohlen und nur am Rand um deine Pflanzen mit der Gießkanne verteilen. Es schiebt aber den Stickstoffstoffwechsel an bei vielen geht Ammonium hoch bei mir war es Nitrit. Es gibt leider noch mehr Stickstoffverbindungen im Teich als Nitrat. Ammonium und Nitrit sind nicht gut für Fische, __ Molche, Libellenlarven und...... Deswegen hätte ich es mit dem Zucker probiert. 1 Woche jeden Tag 100 g, du hast etwas zu tun und kannst beobachten ob der pH sinkt und die Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen.

Beim Filter halte ich mich zurück, zu wenig Ahnung und zu wenig Erfahrung. Dein Teichkonzept ohne jede Pumpe und Filter hat mein Nachbar seit  15 Jahren und war zumindest so zufrieden, dass im mein Konzept nicht gefallen hat (bis ich jetzt klares Wasser hatte).

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juli 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Leider sorgt dein Wasserfall und die beiden "Blubberpumpen" (Ich weiss nicht genau was die machen) dafür das CO2 eher entfernt als zugeführt wird


Das sind kleine Unterwasserfiltra die einen Luftschlauch nach unten haben, dachte das bringt CO2 rein. Der Wasserfall läuft eh meistens nur mit halber Kraft.



Rhz69 schrieb:


> Die Düngekugeln waren nicht schlecht, jetzt geht aber dein pH-Wert nach oben.


Dünger war noch gar keiner drin bei der letzten Messung und ich habe jetzt ca .5 Stück bei den Seerosen reingemacht. Habe jetzt eine Pflanze gefunden die gut wachst und mir auch gut gefällt , Rotaria ..wächst wie hulle. Hat seine Grösse in kurzer Zeit fast verdreifacht.

Von dem Brottrunk hatte ich auch schon gelesen , warte jetzt aber erst mal ab . Die Pflanzen kommen langsam und sind fast alle am blühen , da kann es ihnen ja nicht so schlecht gehen, sonst hätten sie keine Kraftnzum blühen.


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juli 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 5. Rücklauf- muss unbedingt "alles" ineffizient über den Wasserfall 1,5m hoch" drüber in den Teich laufen


Nein muss es nicht .
Dachte ja , das ich mir zusätzlich eine 12V reinlege , den Filter auf die linke Seite vom Badedeck evtl. halb einlasse und dort Zulauf und direkt wieder Ablauf mache .
Da dachte ich an ein Set von Oase Screenmatic , Schwämme ausdrücken stört mich nicht.

und am Wasserfall und an der Skimmerpumpe gar nichts ändere.

oder den Screenmatic hinten an den Wasserfall , der braucht Minimum 6000l, das schafft doch die Pumpe und wäre die einfachste Lösung .


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Juli 2020)

CO2 aus der Luft ins Wasser zu bekommen ist nicht einfach. Die Aquarianer nehmen 100 % CO2, Luft hat 0.04% immerhin in den letzten 100 Jahren von 0.03% gestiegen. 
Aber das mit dem Wachstum klingt doch gut.Seerosen bringen nichts gegen deine Algen.  Rotaria kenne ich nicht, aber wenn sie wächst ist das der richtige Weg, solange sie nicht noch in der Erde vom Händler steckt.


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juli 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Rotaria kenne ich nicht, aber wenn sie wächst ist das der richtige Weg, solange sie nicht noch in der Erde vom Händler steckt.


Nochmal nachgesehen ...Rotala heisst sie und ist eine Sauerstoffpflanze  
  
und natürlich ohne Erde direkt in den Sand gesetzt


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juli 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Damit haben dein Unterwasserpflanzen kein CO2 und können aus diesem Grund nicht wachsen. Dein Sumpfpflanzen und Algen kommen an die Oberfläche und holen das CO2 aus der Luft.



ich habe bei der letzten Messung Tröpfchentest 5,0mg/l CO2 im Wasser , denke doch das ist ausreichend oder...?


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Juli 2020)

Ja das reicht und die Pflanze wächst, dann bist du wieder bei "nichts tun und abwarten".


----------



## anz111 (11. Juli 2020)

Also das ist einer der spannendsten Tröts seit langem. Leider in total negativem Sinn. 
Hast du dich jemals mit Teichbiologie und Teichpflanzen beschäftigt? Das ist viel viel wichtiger als sich mit Wasserwerten zu beschäftigen und dann unmittelbar in die Chemie einzugreifen. Blanker Aktionismus. 

Unterm Steg befindet sich der Wandskimmer. Ein Skimmer ohne nachgeschaltete Feinfilterung bringt leider gar nichts. Als wichtigste Baumaßnahme empfehle ich das zu ändern und einen Siebbogenfilter nachzuschalten. Für einen Teich dieser Größe reicht das an Technik. 

Aber grundsätzlich musst du dir 2 Fragen stellen:

Will ich den Schwimmteich so technikarm haben, wie er jetzt ist, dann muss unbedingt im Pflanzenbereich ausgeglichen nachgesetzt werden. Vor allem Binsenarten sind hier wichtig, weil sie eine hohe Reinigungsleistung besitzen. 

In deinem Fall empfehle ich den Umbau zu einem Technikteich der Kat 3 oder 4. 24/7 Wasserfilterung, keine Pflanzen sondern schönen Kies und meistens glasklares Wasser. 
Kostest im Umbau einiges und auch im Betrieb, dafür schwimmt da nichts mehr.

Wer sich jedoch für ein Ökosystem der Kat 1 oder 2 entscheidet, muss auch mal Öko denken und auch leben. Mein ST ist schon 7 Jahre alt und verhält sich jedes Jahr völlig anders. Und das wird auch in Zukunft so weitergehen. Dafür habe ich jede Menge Leben im Teich und über die Mückenlarven freuen sich die Teichmolche und Libellenlarven. Das verlässt keine einzige Mücke lebend das Wasser. Heuer sehe ich seit dem Frühling kein enziges Mal auf den Grund, weil permanent so viel Eintrag an Samen, Blüten usw ist, voriges Jahr war er fast immer klar. Sowas darf einen dann nicht stören. Einziger Wassertest, ein kräftiger Schluck, denn das Teichwasser hat mit seinen ganzen Kleinsthelfern (Bentos) immer Trinkwasserqualität. 

Hier wurde dir schon geraten, das ganze ruhig anzugehen, leider völlig umsonst. Das finde ich sehr schade, denn die ST Besitzer haben schon eine gewisse Erfahrung, die aber ganz schön mit Füßen getreten wird. Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht - das funktioniert in der Natur so nicht. 

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem, dass mit deinem Projekt was weitergeht. die Anlage ist wirklich hübsch und auch schön gebaut. 

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Marion412 (11. Juli 2020)

anz111 schrieb:


> In deinem Fall empfehle ich den Umbau zu einem Technikteich der Kat 3 oder 4. 24/7 Wasserfilterung, keine Pflanzen sondern schönen Kies und meistens glasklares Wasser.
> Kostest im Umbau einiges und auch im Betrieb, dafür schwimmt da nichts mehr.


Ich benötige kein glasklares Wasser und habe Freude an meinen Pflanzen. Es darf und soll ja Leben im Teich sein , sonst hätte ich ja auch einen Pool bauen können.



anz111 schrieb:


> Unterm Steg befindet sich der Wandskimmer. Ein Skimmer ohne nachgeschaltete Feinfilterung bringt leider gar nichts. Als wichtigste Baumaßnahme empfehle ich das zu ändern und einen Siebbogenfilter nachzuschalten. Für einen Teich dieser Größe reicht das an Technik.


Super, das ist doch mal eine Ansage , welche Filterart was bringt. Deshalb habe ich mich ja auch hier angemeldet um von ST Besitzern die die Erfahrung haben Hilfe zu erbeten.
Kann ich diesen am Wasserfall betreiben mit den ca.8000l/ S oder sollte der direkt bei der Pumpe nachgeschaltet sein. 
Welches Model würdest du mir da empfehlen.



anz111 schrieb:


> Hier wurde dir schon geraten, das ganze ruhig anzugehen, leider völlig umsonst. Das finde ich sehr schade, denn die ST Besitzer haben schon eine gewisse Erfahrung, die aber ganz schön mit Füßen getreten wird. Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht - das funktioniert in der Natur so nicht.



Ich gehe es für meine Verhältnisse wirklich ruhig an 
Ich mache nicht ausser fast wöchentlich neue Pflänzchen zu setzen und verblühtes oder welkes zu entfernen
Wenn es so rübergekommen ist , das ich die Erfahrung von ST Besitzern mit Füssen getreten hätte oder deren Ratschläge nicht wertschätze , tut es mir Leid , das lag nicht in meiner Absicht. Ich bin sehr dankbar wenn sich jemand die Zeit nimmt um mein Geschreibsel zu lesen und mir versucht mit Ratschlägen und Tips zu unterstützen oder mir meine Unsicherheit nimmt.




anz111 schrieb:


> Vor allem Binsenarten sind hier wichtig, weil sie eine hohe Reinigungsleistung besitzen.


__ Binsen habe ich keine , weil mir gesagt wurde ,diese würden zu sehr wuchsen und könnten die Folie beschädigen. 

Wäre es den Sinnvoll LH zu integrieren um eine durchströmen des Pflanzbereichs zu bewirken oder eher nicht?


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juli 2020)

Na klar macht Marion so einiges falsch. Da begann schon mit der Beauftragung des "Teichbauers". Dieser hat einen sehr schönen Teich angelegt- aber leider mit baulichen Mängeln in mehrfacher Hinsicht. Und dann kommen eben irgendwoher Tipps "Wasserwerte" messen, interpretieren und "verbessern".

Aber da kann man ihr keinen Vorwurf machen. Sie wurde/wird ja hier auch jetzt ausgebremst.
Ebenso kein Vorwurf, daß sie sich auf den Hundepoolerbauer verlassen hat. Wer frei von Fehlern ist, der werfe....
Ich hatte ja anfangs mal ganz grob die offensichtlichen Mängel aufgezählt.

Die Liste kann man jetzt gerne ergänzen:
-Skimmer ohne nachgeschalteten Grob/ Feinfilter
-Pumpleistung sinnfrei durch lange Leitungslängen/ geringe Querschnitte mehr als halbiert
-kein wurzelfestes Fließ unter dem Pflanzsubstrat (ja- der Hundepoolbauer hat Recht-manche Pflanzen können Teichfolie speziell in den Falten durchbohren-nur leider hat er nicht zu Ende gedacht....)

Schwimmteiche und Filterung...es geht sicher ganz ohne- aber dann muß man regelmäßig Sediment vom Boden entfernen.
Beim Schwimmen wird das aufgewirbelt..
Und ohne Skimmer und nachgeschalteter Feinfilterung verliert man ggf. ganz schnell die Lust am Teichwasser, weil obendrauf allerhand Zeugs schwimmt- Pollen, Staub, Ölspur vom __ Fischreiher, Kotwürstchen von Fischen etc....

Heutzutage ist es eigentlich problemlos effizient zu filtern und zu pumpen.
Bei einem Schwimmteich ohne Fischbesatz muß man nicht 1:1 das Volumen durch die Filteranlage pumpen wie es bei Koiteichen empfohlen wird.
Aber die Planung und Einbau von wenigstens 1 BA und 1 Skimmer , Verrohrung nie kleiner 100mm Innenmaß...an einem solchen 50m³ Teich ist kein Hexenwerk....

Zumindest die Vorbereitung von Bodenabläufen, Skimmer- und Rücklaufverrohrung, Planung eines Filterkelles oder "Sammelkamer für die Pumpe" kostet im Verhältnis einen Appel und nen Ei...…
1 BA und ein Stück KG 100 Rohr hätten die Ausgangslage erheblich verbessert.

Filteranlage und Pflanzzonen im Schwimmteich sind doch kein Problem.
Das eine ergänzt sinnvoll das andere.

Niemand hätte wirklich Lust drauf  an der bestehenden Situation baulich etwas zu verändern.
Teich, Garten, Rollrasen, Terrasse sind fertig.
Daher kann man hier ggf. versuchen mit dem vorhandenen (Wandskimmer) irgendwie eine Filterung dahinter aufzubauen.

Marion- genieß jetzt den Teich. Was man soft und vorerst ändern kann wäre aus meiner entfernten Sicht nur hinter dem Skimmer eine Filterung einzubauen.
Ggf. noch die Pumpe/ Verrohrung zu optimieren.

Den Boden vom Teich saugst Du alle 2 Wochen kurz drüber. Fertig.

Lösungen sind
*1.Skimmer und DM 2000 Pumpe , dünnen Schlauch dahinter so lassen.*
-Filter direkt hinter dem Wasserfallbecken "aufbauen"

*2.Änderung der Verrohrung nach der Pumpe...weg vom Schlauch- hin zu 100mm Schlauch oder KG110 Rohr.*
Dann bringt die 20m³h- Pumpe ggf. 15m³/h am Filtereingang oder man nimmt dann eine kleinere 10m³/h oder 25m³/h-Pumpe, die nur für den Skimmer ausreicht.
Dazu muß aber gebuddelt werden...

*3. Änderung des Wasserfallbeckens um Förderhöhe/ Pumpverluste zu vermeiden*
-entweder flacher neu bauen (ich würde den so lassen- sieht gut aus und Du hast es so gewollt)
oder
mit einer kleinen Pumpe neben dem Filterkreislauf extra betreiben (Leistung so wählen, daß der Wasservorhang noch gut aussieht)
-gepumpter Filter wird dann fast ebenerdig z.B. dahinter aufgestellt und mit passender Pumpe gespeist, Wasserfall wird nur bei Bedarf betrieben

*4. Verkürzen der langen Leitungslängen Skimmer-Filter-Wasserfall*
Das geht nur, wenn Der Skimmer näher an den Wasserfall/ Standort Filteranlage heranbaust.

*5. Filterkeller*
Technik wäre verschwunden.
Terrasse müsste abgebaut und dort ein kleiner Technikkeller installiert werden.
Wandskimmer bekommt ein DN 100 Rohr unten angebaut- das geht...haben hier schon einige gemacht
Vielleicht noch ein Flansch durch die Folie (Wasser etwas ablassen), um ein Rohr im Teich zum Boden zu führen als Bodenabsaugung

Oder Du wählst einen anderen Standort für den kleinen Filterkeller. Gartenschuppen geplant? Der kann dann oben drüber. Oder eine zweite "Terrasse" z.B. in der Nähe des
Wasserfalls.

*6. Wenn das "Leiden" irgendwann zu groß wird*
-Standort Filterkeller planen und ggf. bauen (alte oder neue Terrasse)- da muss alles rein und raus- Strom, Wasser, Abwasser....2 x KG 110( Skimmer/BA) rein und raus 2 x 110 Rückläufe. Größe 2,5m x 1,25m z.B. müsste z.B. für einen TF, Pumpe etc. genügen.
*Oder plane den irgendwohin, wo z.B. sowieso ein Gartenhäuschen hinkommt.*
Den Platz über der Filteranlage kann man noch immer nutzen.

Und irgendwann...
Pflanzen, Substrat teilweise raus, Folie teils zurückklappen, 1 BA, Skimmer und zwei Rücklaufflansche einbauen.

*6. Filteranlagen*
- reine Schwammfilter
-NG Stapelfilter- teuer, aber modular und Du benötigst nur für den Skimmer jetzt schon 2 Stück parallel.
-andere reine Schwammfilter- Sunsun oder so ähnlich- ebenfalls mehrere parallel notwendig

"gepumptes Spaltsieb" steht ziemlich hoch und erzeugt nochmal ca. 40cm Förderhöfe , dazu holt es nur den groben Dreck raus über 0,3mm z.B.
dahinter könnte man wieder 2 x parallele Schwammfilter SunSun etc. aufstellen (je nach maximalen Pumpleistung pro Schwammfilter)

-Oase Screenmatic
teuer, hat aber ein grobes Abscheiderband (praktisch ein Endlosbandfilter) und Schwämme dahinter. rel. teuer, aber die Aufbauhöhe wäre nicht so schlimm
wenn ggf. später auf vernünftige BA, Verrohrung umgebaut wird, dann geht dieser Filter nicht mehr sinnvoll...fin. Verlust einkalkulieren beim Verkauf
Stromanschluß notwendig.

-Tromelfilter Aquaforte ATF 1 oder andere PP 35
geht gepumpt und auch später in Schwerkraft ggf. im Filterkeller, wäre also dahingehend eine bleibende Entscheidung...für 1 BA und 1 Skimmer 20m³/h ausreichend
es gibt zum ATF 1 auch einige Bericht hier.
Nachteile: Stromanschluß, Spülwasser muß irgendwo hin, Spülgeräusche (kann man dämmen- Kiste drüber bauen, Filterkeller mit Deckel hört man auch nix mehr)
Trommelilter Oase
-hat ein sehr schalldämmendes Gehäuse. Kostet aber mehr als die anderen.
Dieser kann ebenfalls erst gepumpt und später in Schwerkraft betrieben werden.
Kein Investitionsverlust.

-Endlosbandfilter
wie TF aber mit dem Vorteil, daß Grobschmutz wie Laub, Zweige, Eicheln, Kastanien etc. über das Band abtransportiert werden, teuer

-Vließfilter
Nachteil Verbrauchsmaterial Vließ
Vorteil :leise, sehr feine Filterung und bei Genesis z.B. kein Strom notwendig.

Das sind nur grob die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten.
Nicht muss!
Kaffee trinken und genießen.
Dieses Jahr würde ich dort zumindest keine Schippe in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## anz111 (11. Juli 2020)

Na na, Entschuldigung ist jetzt wirklich keine fällig, ich hab das sicherlich etwas überspitzt geschrieben. 

Ein naturnaher Schwimmteich, der ohne viel Technik auskommt, braucht ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis an richtigen Pflanzen. Man kann da nicht so viel falsch machen, aber viel Geld verliefen, denn jene Pflanzen, die sich nicht wohl fühlen, verschwinden wieder. 
Schau dir mal die Teichdoku vom Peter Boden an, da findest du die passenden Infos. 
Was eine Folie nicht verträgt, ist __ Schilf. Jedoch alle Arten der __ Rohrkolben und sonstigen __ Binsen sind ein Muss. 

Deine Pumpe pumpt 20.000/h? Dann einfach auf Schwerkraft umstellen und den Bogenfilter vorschalten. Dann hast du anschließend die volle Pumpleistung zur Verfügung. 
Wenn die Pumpe dauernd läuft, dann ist das ganz schön viel für den Teich. Ich schalte sie nur ein, wenn Oberflächenverunreinigungen da sind. Sonst ist die aus. Ich habe das bei meinem Projekt aus so umgebaut, kannst ja mal schauen. Wobei ich mich mit Technik kaum beschäftige. 

Noch was zum Pflanzenwachstum, weil es hier angesprochen wurde:
Das Geheimnis besteht ja darin, den Teich möglichst nährstoffarm zu halten, damit die Algen und das pflanzliche Plankton kaum Nahrung hat. Das heißt aber auch, dass die Pflanzen wenig Nährstoffe haben und teilweise nicht gut wachsen. Seerosen brauchen sowieso eine Spezialbehandlung und du hast da schon die richtigen Düngerkugeln herausgefunden. Aber eben nur Seerosen. Alles andere muss um den Rest kämpfen. Hast du zu viele Algen neben dem Pflanzen, dann sind zu viele Nährstoffe im Wasser. 
UND ganz wichtig: Algen sind auch Wasserreiniger. Und sie sind im jeden Jahr die ersten Pflanzen, die kommen. Wenn die höher wertigen Pflanzen dann loslegen, verschwinden sie auch wieder. Wo das nicht so ist, passt der Teich nicht. 
Den Anwuchs an Steinen, Wänden usw. - auch das ist völlig normal und auch das reinigt dein Wasser. Meistens ist dieser Anwuchs mit einer Bürste leicht zu entfernen. Aber es wird auch Stellen geben, wo das nicht mehr oder nur unter großem Aufwand geht. 

Eine große Teichreinigung brauchst du vielleicht alle 10 Jahre mal. Da kommt der Taucher usw. Sonst nicht jedem Blatt hinterherjagen. 
Dein Schwimmteich ist ein sich selber entwickelndes Ökosystem, das gaaaaanz langsam arbeitet. Ich habe Pflanzen gesetzt, die wieder verschwunden sind und ein Jahr später ganz woanders wieder aufgetaucht sind. So ist das halt. Und Fische, egal wie groß, haben in einem Schwimmteich nichts verloren. Dann brauchts spezielle Technik und da gibt's eh einige Spezialisten hier drinnen. 

Klick dich mal durch die vielen Baudokus hier durch, da findest du sicher einiges. Der naturnahe Schwimmteich ist ja ein bisschen aus der Mode gekommen, derzeit überwiegen ja die vielen Filtersysteme usw. Hat alles seien Berechtigung, leider kennen sich die Teichbauer mit Pflanzen usw. kaum noch aus. 
Du hast aber eine wirklich schöne Anlage und sie ist auch richtig gebaut. Ein paar Verfeinerungen, mehr und die richtigen Pflanzen und eben Geduld, dann wird das. 

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Marion412 (11. Juli 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> -kein wurzelfestes Fließ unter dem Pflanzsubstrat (ja- der Hundepoolbauer hat Recht-manche Pflanzen können Teichfolie speziell in den Falten durchbohren-nur leider hat er nicht zu Ende gedacht....)


Siehst du, das wusste ich bisher gar nicht , das man Vlies auch noch auf die Folie machen kann, habe noch zig Meter hier rumstehen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> *1.Skimmer und DM 2000 Pumpe , dünnen Schlauch dahinter so lassen.*
> -Filter direkt hinter dem Wasserfallbecken "aufbauen"


Das wäre auch vorerst für mich die beste Möglichkeit und das bekäme ich noch ohne grossen Aufwand selbstgehändelt dort einen Filter aufzubauen.
Es geht mir nur darum die Schwebealgen und Pollen zu minimieren., grober Schmutz bleibt gut im Skimmer hängen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> *Filterkeller*
> Technik wäre verschwunden.
> Terrasse müsste abgebaut und dort ein kleiner Technikkeller installiert werden.
> Wandskimmer bekommt ein DN 100 Rohr unten angebaut- das geht...haben hier schon einige gemacht
> Vielleicht noch ein Flansch durch die Folie (Wasser etwas ablassen), um ein Rohr im Teich zum Boden zu führen als Bodenabsaugung



Das Badedeck muss sowieso wieder weg gemacht werden , da es nicht vernünftig gemacht ist und bei Wärme hochkommt ( war auch der Teichbauer, sagte das ist normal ) und dann könnte man tiefer graben und Flansche und einen BA mit Rohr im Teich sowie einen zusätzlichen OFSkimmer , wusste wieder nicht das das geht, zu machen. 
Aber nicht mehr dieses Jahr , ich wohne seit einem Jahr auf einer Baustelle und dann brauche ich jemanden der das kann und Ahnung hat.

wir haben überall Strom und Wasser im Garten legen lassen, der ist dieses Jahr ja komplett neu gemacht worden . Ich habe am Badedeck eine Wassersteckdose und Stromsteckdose sowie am Wasserfall auch, Abwasser kann ich versickern lassen.
Stromverbrauch nicht so wichtig , grosse Photovoltaikanlage auf dem Dach.

Werde mich heute Abend nochmal mit der Filterauswahl beschäftigen, hatte mich schon etwas aus den Screematic eingeschossen , der kommt auf ca.525.- für den 40.000l oder 589.- für den 60.000l,  bei Trommelfilter habe ich jetzt keinen unter 2000.- gefunden auf die Schnelle.

Thorsten , ich danke dir für deine ausführliche Antwort und deine Mühe die du dir gemacht hast.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Thorsten , ich danke dir für deine ausführliche Antwort und deine Mühe die du dir gemacht hast.


Wer nett fragt, bekommt auch nette Antworten. Sind ja hier einige mehr, die nett versuchen aus der Ferne zu helfen. Und oft ….wurde den jetzigen Helfern auch mal geholfen.



Marion412 schrieb:


> Das Badedeck muss sowieso wieder weg gemacht werden , da es nicht vernünftig gemacht ist und bei Wärme hochkommt ( war auch der Teichbauer, sagte das ist normal )


Ich kann mir schon fast denken, was da auch noch schief ging...Deck aus WPC??
Vielleicht kannst Du diesen Handwerkerkünstler in die Pflicht nehmen und um "Nachbesserung" ersuchen....etc....
Vielleicht können wir hier zum Thema Deck auch was beitragen. Materialwahl, Aufbau etc...zudem ja ggf. unten drunter ein Filterkellerchen runterpassen würde.



Marion412 schrieb:


> dann könnte man tiefer graben und Flansche und einen BA mit Rohr im Teich sowie einen zusätzlichen OFSkimmer , wusste wieder nicht das das geht, zu machen.


Vernünftig und in Ruhe planen.....Der Teich geht ja mit einer Flachzone an das Badedeck ran. somit könnte man bei dem späteren Umbau des Badedecks ggf. den Teichwasserspiegel nur etwas absenken und dort den Filterkeller bauen. Der muß ja eigentlich nicht wesentlich tiefer sein als der TF z.B. hoch ist. So 1m Tiefe reicht für die meisten Modelle und die Pumpe ist dahinter trocken angeflanscht.
Der TF sollte für Wartungsarbeiten erreichbar sein. Das Deck sollte Regendicht sein. Auch dafür gibt es Ideen. Von Klappen mit Gasdrückdämpfern bis seitlich komplett wegschiebbar. Ist alles kein Problem- und muß nicht unbedingt fin. ausarten.



Marion412 schrieb:


> Aber nicht mehr dieses Jahr , ich wohne seit einem Jahr auf einer Baustelle und dann brauche ich jemanden der das kann und Ahnung hat.



Eigentlich...kann man mit dem passenden Fahrplan jedes einzelne Gewerk genau anweisen, was die zu machen haben.

Baufirma/ Maurer / Tiefbau den Filterkeller.
Schlosser baut z.B. freitragende Schienensystem ("freitragendes SchiebeTor") drauf
Und dann noch jemand für die Technik.....ist kein Hexenwerk an einen TF Rohre und Pumpe anzuschließen.
Vielleicht findet sich in der Nähe eine kompetente Firma, die ggf. auch Filteranlagen für Koiteiche einbaut.
Es ist nix anderes als Wasser filtern...…

Hier im Forum gibt es genug Beispiele für z.B. den Einbau eines TF- auch für Schwimmteiche.


----------



## Marion412 (11. Juli 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon fast denken, was da auch noch schief ging...Deck aus WPC??
> Vielleicht kannst Du diesen Handwerkerkünstler in die Pflicht nehmen und um "Nachbesserung" ersuchen....etc....
> Vielleicht können wir hier zum Thema Deck auch was beitragen. Materialwahl, Aufbau etc...zudem ja ggf. unten drunter ein Filterkellerchen runterpassen würde.


Sollte man eigentlich machen , aber ich denke besser würde es nicht werden.
Nein, es sind Bambusdielen , im Teich die Umrandung zur Schwimmzone auch. WPC hatten wir im alten Haus als Zaun , der verformt sich immer in der Sonne und du kannst nicht Barfusslaufen.
Darunter ist normaler Boden , zum Teich 1oder 2Reihen Steine und dort die Folie darübergelegt .
  



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vernünftig und in Ruhe planen.....Der Teich geht ja mit einer Flachzone an das Badedeck ran. somit könnte man bei dem späteren Umbau des Badedecks ggf. den Teichwasserspiegel nur etwas absenken und dort den Filterkeller bauen. Der muß ja eigentlich nicht wesentlich tiefer sein als der TF z.B. hoch ist. So 1m Tiefe reicht für die meisten Modelle und die Pumpe ist dahinter trocken angeflanscht.


Falsch , der Teich geht senkrecht 1,55 m am Badedeck runter. Man müsste schon einiges oder alles an Wasser ablassen, damit man die Folie abstützen kann.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo Marion!
Nochmals zur Diskussion, nachdem ich die letzten Wochen eher "still" mitgelesen habe...
Ich würde mich nach wie vor den gemäßigten Stimmen bei den Beiträgen hier anschließen und wirklich teils abwarten, bis sich die Biologie über die nächsten *2-3 JAHRE entwickelt*.

In Abständen nachzupflanzen kann natürlich vom "gärtnerischen Standpunkt" sehr erfüllend sein, allerdings würde ich auch nicht zu viele Pflanzen einsetzen, da du in einigen Jahren dann einen "Urwald" an Teichpflanzen hast und ggf. bald wieder ausdünnen müsstest.
Wir haben zwar ein völlig anderes Schwimmteichprinzip, aber wenn man den Filterbereich mit seinen kümmerlichen Pflänzchen in den ersten Monaten nun über acht Jahre später in seiner üppigen, dicht bewachsenen Pracht ansieht, dann wäre alles was wir am Anfang mehr gesetzt hätten, definitiv *zu viel* gewesen! 

Bedenke auch, dass sich Pflanzen natürlich aussäen und auch durchsetzen. Das was man in der ersten Zeit pflanzt, muss nicht zwangsläufig als Filterpflanze/Randgewächs durchsetzen

Einzig bei der Frage nach dem Ausfiltern von Schwebstoffen (Filtration) nach dem Skimmer, würde ich nochmals überlegen, wie du das mit geringem Kosten- und Arbeitsaufwand angehen könntest.
Ein anschließender Kleinfilter, so etwa eine unter dem Holzdeck vergrabene Filtertonne/ bzw. einen Druckfilter würde ich optional planen. Wahrscheinlich kann man diesen Filter mit solch großem Abstand von eurem erdmodellierten Teichprofil eingraben, dass die Stabilität *nicht* gefährdet wird und ihr *kein* Wasser ablassen müsst.

Trommelfilter und dergleichen erachte ich persönlich für euren Verwendungszweck weder vom Bauaufwand, Wartungs- und Kostenaufwand für notwendig.

Übrigens, das ganze Teichwasser für Umbaumaßnahmen abzulassen, wäre das Schlimmste was du tun kannst. In dem Fall beginnt der "Teichstart" erneut!

VG,
Cafedelmar/Thorsten


----------



## Rhz69 (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Im Gegensatz zu vielen finde ich, dass Du,  Marion, so einiges richtig machst. Vor allem versuchst du zu verstehen, was da grade in deinem Teich passiert und welche Lösungsansätze es gibt. Wenn du so weitermachst steckst du uns bald alle in die Tasche.

In den letzten Kommentaren ist ja einiges über den Sinn von der Bestimmung von Wasserwerten geschrieben worden. Da dieser Vorschlag von mir kam, eine Stellungnahme, warum ich das für sinnvoll halte. 

"Spannend" und besonders diskutiert sind immer die Threads, bei denen jeman relaitv weiches und nährstoffarmes Wasser hat. Die Beobachtungen sind dann immer ähnlich. Kümmerliches Pflanzenwachstum dafür Algen. Zum Teil über Jahre. Das ist alles natürlich, die Natur kann aber auch problemlos 10 Jahre mit einem Teich mit Fadenalgen und __ Entengrütze Leben, für den Teichbauer nicht so schön und Baden will man da drin nicht. 
Zwei sehr Gegensätzliche Vorschläge kommen dann auch immer: Pflanzen einsetzen und aufwändige Filteranlagen. 
Filtern geht immer, wir haben in der Produktion Sterilfilteranlagen, damit könnte man Wasser auf Poolniveau reinigen ganz ohne Chlor, kann nur keiner zahlen. Da wächst dann aber keine Pflanze und kein Fisch drin. Das ist also immer eine Kosten/Nutzen Analyse.
Das zweite ist der Vorschlag bestimmte oder mehr Pflanzen einzusetzen. Das sind üblicherweise Pflanzen mit hohem Nähstoffbedarf. Solange die Pflanzen nicht wachsen ist das ein schlechter Vorschlag. Man schickt nur die nächsten Pflanzen ins Verderben und das Geld dafür aus dem Fenster.

Für mich das sinnvollste ist die Ursache herauszufinden. Wenn man biologisch /gärtnerisch bewandert ist, kann man das an den Pflanzen sehen. Ich kann das nicht und es hat auch noch keiner Fotos von Marions Pflanzen sehen wollen. Die andere Möglichkeit sind die Wasserwerte und zwar die für die Härte und die wichtigen Pflanzennährstoffe (Stickstoff (N)/Phosphat (P) und Kalium (K)). Anhand der Härte kann man eine gewisse Vorauswahl treffen, welche Pflanzen funktionieren könnten oder ob der Teich völlig daneben ist. Für die Unterwasserpflanzen ist das noch wichtig, weil sie an das CO2 der Luft nicht drankommen. Ob die Pflanzen wachsen entscheiden die N P K Nährstoffe. Wenn die fehlen wächst nichts ohne Dünger.

Marion hat als Substrat Sand, da ist nichts drin. Von daher war es hier sinnvoll erst mal festzustellen, ob hier etwas wachsen kann. 

Bei Marion sind N und P unter der Nachweisgrenze. Hat mich überrascht bei den Trinkwasserwerten. Also war hier messen besser als raten.

Meine Frage an die Filterbefürworter, wieviel Aufwand es Wert ist,  dieses nichts herauszuholen. Marion will ihre Fische nicht füttern. Wie viel Wasser verbraucht eigentlich so ein Trommelfilter, das wäre wegen des Nachfüllens nicht so toll.

Meine Frage an die Pflanzenfraktion welche Nährstoffe wollt ihr den Algen wegnehmen?

Abwarten kann halt dauern, Marions Trinkwasser hat viel Nitrat und wenig Kalium, jedes nachfüllen verschiebt also die Nährstoffe und die Algen kommen damit offensichtlich klar. Man muss solange warten, bis das Nitrat vom Nachfüllwasser / Schlammsaugen von den Pflanzen nebenbei mitverbraucht wird. Dazu benötigt man einiges an Pflanenmasse, aber wie soll man die aufbauen ohne Nährstoffe. Über die Jahre bringen __ Molche, Blätter und Blütenstaub das schon rein.
 Ich kann dich, Marion, sehr gut verstehen, das du keine Lust hat 3 Jahre in einen trüben Teich zu gucken. Beschleunigen kann man das nur sehr vorsichtig und mit Verständnis für genau deinen Teich. Beim zweiten Teil bin ich mir sicher bei dir. (Und Gedult habe ich selber nicht.) Bei mir hat es geklappt, aber wie die meisten habe ich auch nur diesen einen Teich zum ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (12. Juli 2020)

Einen schönen Sonntag allen miteinander.

ich denke auch das wir auf einem guten Weg sind, ich schreibe absichtlich „wir „ , weil ich von euch soviel Informationen bekomme , die ich mir Online gar nicht einlese könnt.
Meine Gedanken drehen sich sehr viel um meinen Teich , bin zum Teil bis in die späte Nacht am recherchieren und um grübeln, habe wahrscheinlich zu viel Zeit .

Bin im Moment aber sehr positiv gestimmt und zuversichtlich das ich einen Teich habe der sich zum positiven wenden wird ohne all zu grosse Eingriffe anwenden zu müssen...was nicht heissen muss das sich der Eindruck nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder ändern kann 

Ich hatte ja im Flohmarkt eine Anfrage eingestellt nach Pflanzen, falls jemand ausmistet , ich diesen gerne eine neue Heimat geben würde . 
Ich habe ja jetzt im laufe des fast einen Jahres schon sicherlich 150 Pflanzen gesetzt und davon sind viele am mickern  oder verschwunden, wobei sie jetzt auch schon mal am anderer Stelle wieder auftauchen. Ich bin nicht geizig und gebe auch gerne Geld aus , aber die kleinen Pflänzchen die es zu kaufen gibt , können schon richtig ins Geld gehen.

Auf jedenfalls hat sich jemand aus dem Umkreis gemeldet und ich konnte gestern richtig fette Beute machen und Eimerweise __ Hornkraut aus dessen wunderschönen Naturteich bekommen.

Zum Teil habe ich die gestern auch schon eingesetzt und wollte heute den Rest hinein tun.
Heute Morgen bin ich mit meinem 1. Kaffee ,wie jeden Morgen, zum Teich und lass so meine __ Blicke schweifen  und denke noch komisch, bist gestern soviel darin rumgelaufen und kannst dennoch alles klar erkennen  in die tief Zone gekuckt und ich sehe den Boden und meinen kleinen Unterwasserfiltra , denn konnte ich sonst nur erahnen
Kann sogar sehen wo Dreck liegt und wo nichtSogar darüber Freu ich mich

Dabei habe ich gestern noch alle Möglichkeiten durchgespielt wo ich den Filter und welchen, wo hin packe . Wie ich den Untergrund sinnvoll befestige hinter dem Wasserfall , mich dann dafür entschieden, wenn Filter, kommt er vorne aufs Deck und wird mit Holz verkleidet und mit einem schönen Sitzkissen als erhöhte Sitzplatzform für den 1. Kaffee  genutzt . Da habe ich direkt Strom und Wasseranschluss, Einlauf über eine 12V AquaForte die regelbar ist und ein Screenmatic, weil keine Spülgeräusche und kein Vliesverbrauch, bei Bedarf nur Filtermedien ausdrücken stört mich nicht.

Jetzt hoffe ich das es dem Hornkraut gefällt und nicht die Fliege macht , wie die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen die ich rein gesetzt habe.

Ich setze auch mal die Fotos rein , weiss nicht ob man es darauf auch so gut erkennen kann.
 Gestern morgen
  Heute Morgen
  Mein erkennbaren Filter und Boden


----------



## anz111 (12. Juli 2020)

Noch was zum Schmökern:
https://www.wasserpflanzen-lechner.at/tipps

Lg


----------



## Marion412 (13. Juli 2020)

anz111 schrieb:


> Noch was zum Schmökern:
> https://www.wasserpflanzen-lechner.at/tipps
> 
> Lg


Danke für den Link . Sehr interessanter Artikel .

Heute Morgen nochmal ein Foto gemacht , jetzt müsste aber jeder die Veränderung direkt erkennen.
Ich hätte nie gedacht das das in so einen Tempo möglich ist .   

Absolut unnötig irgendwelche Chemie in den Teich zu kippen , 1-2 kg __ Hornkraut und Zack der Teich ist klar


----------



## Rhz69 (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo Marion, 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> 1-2 kg __ Hornkraut und Zack der Teich ist klar


Naja, ob das Hornkraut so viel dazu beigetragen hat


----------



## Marion412 (13. Juli 2020)

Das __ Hornkraut oder die guten Bakterien die drin hingen, das Ergebnis ist das gleiche.
Wäre schon ein merkwürdiger Zufall , wochenlang ist es trübe und innerhalb von 2Tagen kannst du zusehen wie er klar wird von oben bis unten und von vorne bis ganz hinten.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2020)

Evtl auch die Wassertemperatur gefallen und dazu unser Daumen drücken das es schnell besser wird und evtl auch noch kein Badebetrieb die letzten Tage und und und 

genau


----------



## Marion412 (13. Juli 2020)

Hier ist seit Freitag heiss, das kann es nicht sein 
Aber jetzt wo du es ansprichst die Daumen könnten es gewesen sein


----------



## Marion412 (15. Juli 2020)

Bin immer noch schwer begeistert , wie klar das Wasser geworden ist. Im Moment ist hier eine __ Wasserläufer aufkommen ohne Ende, abends ist die ganze Oberfläche voll mit ganz kleinen Wasserläufern. 
Bei Toom Baumarkt war heute 50% auf alle Wasserpflanzen, konnte ich nicht vorbei gehen 
.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


>


Was hast du für den Spass bezahlt ??


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo Marion,
 ich frag mich ja, ob du mit dem __ Hornblatt die Daphnien eingeschleppt hast und die dann mit den Algen aufgeräumt haben. Die setzten die Algennährstoffe aber auch wieder frei, da kommen dann die Pflanzen alle grade richtig.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (24. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was hast du für den Spass bezahlt ??


Um die 25.- für 15 Pflanzen


----------



## Marion412 (24. Juli 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Marion,
> ich frag mich ja, ob du mit dem __ Hornblatt die Daphnien eingeschleppt hast und die dann mit den Algen aufgeräumt haben. Die setzten die Algennährstoffe aber auch wieder frei, da kommen dann die Pflanzen alle grade richtig.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Das könnte sein . Ich habe das __ Hornkraut zwar vorher gründlich abgewaschen und gespült, weil Kuni99 so nebenbei was von einem Pferde __ Egel  erzählte, aber Daphnien wird man so ja nicht los, den Egel wahrscheinlich auch nicht aber für mein Kopfkino war’s besser. 
Dann hatte ich auch Daphnien gezüchtet und an meine jungen Elritzen verfüttert , da könnten es sich auch einige bei mir gemütlich gemacht haben.


----------



## Marion412 (24. Juli 2020)

Gestern habe ich mich auf den Weg gemacht und wollte Pumpe und Filter bei einem Händler im tiefsten fränkischen Hinterland kaufen , 1,5 Std einfache Strecke. Hatte ihn aus EBay Kleinanzeigen und hatte auf seinen Fotos ein gut gefülltes Lager mit Oase Artikel .
Dort angekommen war von den Durchlauf Filtern nur noch ein 140 000 L da, scheint mir ein wenig überdimensioniert  und alle anderen haben zum Teil Warteliste bis in den Oktober.
Habe mir aber, eine 
*Oase AquaMax Eco Premium 12000 / 12 Volt & Satelitenfilter
OxiTex Set 1000
*
Gekauft


----------



## Marion412 (28. Juli 2020)

Muss euch heute mal wieder ein paar Fotos einstellen. Bin immer noch total begeistert, Wasser glasklar, obwohl das ja nie oberste Priorität hatte. Kann bis auf den Grund sehen , etwas Mulm liegt dort noch immer , aber wesentlich weniger als die ganze Zeit und wenn es aufgewirbelt wird, legt es sich recht schnell wieder.
Jetzt kommen vereinzelt auch Fadenalgen , überwiegend am __ Hornkraut, lässt sich aber leicht mit den Fingern abziehen. 
Der Skimmerkorb hat eine leicht bräunliche Farbe angenommen und auch auf dem Substrat wird der Mulm leicht bräunlich-beige, von den Milliarden verendeten Daphnien , die sich im Sonnenlicht wie Wolken im Wasser tummeln.
                
wenn man genau hinsieht ,sieht man sogar die Libellenlarven an der Folienwand, so klar ist es.
Heute Morgen hatte ich Besuch auf meiner Terrasse, wollte gerade mit IPad und Kaffee ️ meinen Rundgang am Teich starten und konnte ihn direkt ablichten.  

Bin mir nicht sicher Wald oder Smaragd Eidechse


----------



## Marion412 (30. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen ,
ich hatte gestern im Technik Forum eine Frage gestellt und auch eine Antwort bekommen , die mich nur noch mehr grübeln  ließ und ich auch nur zur Hälfte  verstanden habe
Aber ich habe glaube ich eh einen Denkfehler gemacht.
Jetzt benutze ich mal wieder meinen alten Thread, weil  1.) Erinnert mich das so ein bisschen an meine Jugend als man noch Tagebuch schrieb und dort seine Sorgen los wurde 2.) sind hier schon ein paar nette Forumskollegen die mich verstehen wenn ich soviel wirres Zeug schreibe 

Ich habe einen SunSun Druckfilter gekauft CPF 20.000
Mein eigentlicher Plan war diesen hinter dem Wasserfall auf halber Höhe einzubauen , den Zulauf der vom Skimmer kommt anzuschließen und Ablauf ins Wasserfallbecken. Dann dachte ich ,ich muss einen Bypass einbauen um den Filter im Winter entfernen zu können .
Jetzt erster Denkfehler :
Brauche ich ja eigentlich nicht , sondern ich verbinde einfach die 2 Schlauchenden mit einem Verbinder oder Kupplung oder wie das heißt  gibt es sowas wo auch dicht ist.
Gestern gegraben und den Schlauch gesucht und freigelegt 
  
Ich denke es wäre genug Spielraum vorhanden um den Schlauch direkt anzuschließen und rechts kommt noch eine Waschbetonplatte und darauf der Filter .

oder soll ich wieder zuschütten und den Filter mit separater Pumpe, vorhanden Aquamax 12.000l/12V, betreiben?
Würde ich dann vorne am Holzdecke installieren .

Letzten Winter habe ich den Wasserfall durchlaufen lassen . Soll ich das überhaupt oder soll ich ihn ausstellen?
Dann würde sich das mit dem Umbau des Zulaufes ja auch erledigt haben und ich würde nur den Filter ausbauen und gut ist.
Hätte aber dann auch keinen Skimmer im Winter ...braucht man da einen ..keine Ahnung .

Für Sauerstoff Eintrag hätte ich einen Oxytex Set1000 da 

Wie mache ich es und was macht am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juli 2020)

Du hast ja Fische somit ist die Wassertemperatur und Schichtung nicht ganz egal. Wenn der Teich groß genug ist das nicht alles verwirbelt wird kannst du den Wasserfall durch laufen lassen. Sonst würde ich es lassen. Könnt sonst unten am Grund zu kalt werden. Ich selbst sauge mit meiner Bachlaufpumpe so auf einer Tiefe von 40cm ab. Diese betreibe ich im Winter nur 2x 15 min...Zeit Schaltuhr. Damit der Teich und die Leitungen nicht Durchfrieren. Leitungen liegen nicht sehr tief. 
Konntest du ähnlich ausführen. 
Für den Sauerstoff betreibe ich dann oberflächlich unter einer Styroporkuppe noch einen Sauerstoffstein.


----------



## Marion412 (30. Juli 2020)

Danke Totto 
Der Wasserfall verwirbelt nicht , da kommt erst der Bachlauf und dann noch die Pflanzzone ,bevor es 1,60 m in die Tiefe geht .
Sogar jetzt wo ich öfters Schwimmen gehe ist unten recht kalt und oben 29 Grad.


----------



## Marion412 (18. Aug. 2020)

Filter ist jetzt eingebaut. Hat mich große Überwindung gekostet den Schlauch durchzuschneiden  
Dann habe ich die 12V Pumpe von Oase in den Teich gelegt und den Regenbogenelritzen oben befestigt , damit sie Strömung haben und etwas Bewegung im Teich ist .
Schwebealgen sind jetzt gar kein Problem mehr und der Mulm hält sich in Grenzen.
      
Habe mir noch einen kleinen Spaltfilter zugelegt, denn ich beim Schlammsaugen benutze. Lege ihn noch zusätzlich mit Vlies aus und mache noch ne Strumpfhose über den Rücklauf. Somit auch keine Tausende L Wasserverlust wenn ich mal über den Boden gehe .

Muss im Moment 1x wöchentliche Rein und hauptsächlich vom __ Hornkraut die Fadenalgen abzupfen, aber bei diesen Temperaturen recht angenehm.
Das war’s jetzt erstmal als kleines Update


----------



## Marion412 (7. Sep. 2020)

Überall im Teich Fadenalgen und grüner Schleim , ich weiß nicht ob das mal Fadenalgen waren die sich auflösen oder was anderes .
Erstickt regelrecht die anderen Pflanzen , das __ Hornblatt wird braun und löst sich auf . Wenn ich es mit den Algen rausfische ist mein Substrat darunter schwarz. Mein Wasser ist dennoch erstaunlich klar und mein Mulm auf dem Teichboden wird immer weniger.
Obwohl meine Pflanzen ,bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, kümmerlich wachsen , sind alle am blühen , egal wie klein sie sind und schieben überall Ableger nach.
Extra nochmal die Wasserwerte geprüft , da ich bedenken hatte , durch das absterbende Hornblatt kommen zuviele Nährstoffe in den Teich , ist aber nichts nachweisbar, kein PO4,NO2,NO3, NH4. Sauerstoff ist bei 5mg , PH8,5 ,KH 7 ,GH 5.
Am Mittwoch wird je ein CO2 und Kalium Test geliefert .

Kann es sein das es dem Hornblatt zu warm und vor allem zu sonnig in der Pflanzzone war , hatte zum Teil über 28 Grad im flachen Bereich .
Hinter dem Wasserfall habe ich jetzt einen Druckfilter eingebaut , aber bisher laut Anzeige noch nicht reinigen müssen, obwohl er schon 4 Wochen in Betrieb ist .


----------



## Throphol (20. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Marion,

__ Hornblatt (oder __ Hornkraut) ist an sich sehr genügsam, aber Wassertemperaturen über 28°C und reine Sonnenstandorte mag es nicht. Bei mir wächst es überall unter anderen Pflanzen sehr gut - trotz der Koi. (Seerosen, __ Hechtkraut etc.).

Der ph-Wert ist recht hoch und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die anderen Werte gleich Null sind (Phosphat, Stickstoff)?!  Wie misst Du?

Die flachen Zonen sind problematisch. Sehr hohe Temperaturunterschiede in kürzester Zeit und sehr viel Sonne und Reflektion vom Grund. Dazu könnte zu wenig Wasserbewegung kommen (Hornkraut hat ja keine Wurzel und ist auf die Nährstoffe im Wasser ausschließlich angewiesen). Wenn der Austausch zwischen dem tiefen Wasser und der flachen Zonen nicht funktioniert, wird das immer problematisch sein. 

Ich sehe hier im Forum (bin ja noch nicht lange dabei) die aufwendigsten Bauten mit etlichen Abläufen, Schiebern und Filtern. Ich weiß nicht, ob da tatsächlich immer eine richtige Planung dahintersteckt. In Anbetracht der Ergebnisse würde ich sagen: nein. Eigentlich soll so ein Forum ja dazu beitragen, dass nicht alle  die geleichen Fehler immer wieder machen. Ein paar kleine Fehler - ok - jeder Teich ist anders und da wird man auch etwas ausprobieren müssen, aber vom Grundsatz gelten überall die gleichen physikalischen, chemischen und biologischen Gesetze.  Diese Abstufungen im Teichgrund sieht man hier immer wieder. Ich sehe darin nur einen Sinn; nämlich, dass man die "Wände" besser bearbeiten kann. Nun -  wann muss die man überhaupt bearbeiten? Diese Stufen behindern den Wasseraustausch und überall gibt es horizontale Flächen, wo sich Sedimente absetzen. Automatische Sauger dürften damit auch massive Probleme haben und optisch überzeugt mich das auch gar nicht. Es gibt zudem viel mehr Falten in der Folie, die sich bei diesen Formen auch nur schwerlich richtig zuschneiden und faltenfrei verkleben lässt (wenn man das will). 

Es ist wie es ist und vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine Antwort für den Sinn dieser merkwürdigen Topografie. Ich glaube aber, dass sie bei Dir das Hauptproblem ist.  Was ist, wenn man sie etwas verkleinert, damit eine bessere Durchströmung stattfinden kann? Ich könnte mir (Riesenaufwand, aber schön) vorstellen, dass man am Rand mit Findlingen und Sumpfbewuchs sogar ein natürlicheren Übergang von Land zu Wasser herstellen kann. Man könnte dann mehrere Zuläufe über die Flachzonen anlegen und sollte so einen ordentlichen Austausch hinbekommen. Filtertechnik und alles was damit zusammenhängt muss man individuell abstimmen. Irgendwie geht das immer - das Problem ist mehr zu wissen was man will. Klares Wasser?!, sauberen Teichgrund?!, viele Pflanzen!?, viele Fische?! - alles zusammen geht auch, aber dann wird man viel Technik brauchen und hohe Energiekosten produzieren. Ich habe das gelöst indem ich zwei Teiche ineinander gebaut habe. Außen ist das Vollbiotop (mit Koi)  und innen der Schwimmbereich. Jeder Teich hat seinen eigen Filter, sein eigenes Wasser. Ich sehe auch nur diese beiden Möglichkeiten (viel Technik oder zwei Teiche), wenn man es schön "grün" haben möchte und außerdem einen wirklich sauberen Schwimmteich. 


Ein großes Problem sehe ich bei diesen Zonen auch bezüglich krankmachender Bakterien. Hast Du das schon einmal prüfen lassen? Ein Dorado für Legionellen ist das. Normalerweise tun sie einem nichts, aber im Aerosol sind sie gefährlich. Ich würde sie versuchen ganz dem Teich zu bekommen. Das nur am Rande.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Geisy (20. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf

Marion hat einen naturnahen Schwimmteich und keinen Pool. Du beschreibst oben eher einen Pool und auch dein Profilbild sieht danach aus.
Stell dir vor du müsstest das Wasser von deinem Vollbiotop mit Koi so aufbereiten das man darin schwimmen kann.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Marion412 (20. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf,

wie Norbert schon schrieb habe ich und wollte ich einen naturnahen Schwimmteich. 
Ich denke meinem __ Hornblatt war es zu warm und zu sonnig , werde im nächsten Jahr nochmals einen Versuch starten und es in die Tiefe Zone bei 1,60m legen.

Meine Werte messe ich mit einem Tröpfchentest und die Werte stimmen, da ich es zum Teil selbst nicht glauben konnte und nochmals nachgemessen habe.

Der Bau meines Teiches hat nichts mit dem Forum zu tun, war schon abgeschlossen bevor ich mich hier angemeldet habe. Mein Bestreben war nie ein klinisch reiner Teich sondern eine Möglichkeit bei heißen Temperaturen im Sommer auch mal planschen zu können. 
Ich bin als Kind in der Nähe mehrerer Badeseen aufgewachsen und habe meine Kindheit im Sommer ausschließlich in diesen den Sommer verbracht, das war zu einer Zeit , als sich noch kein Mensch Gedanken über die Wasserwerte gemacht hat und hunderte Kindern oftmals sicherlich der Weg zum Toilettenhäuschen zu weit war  , hat mir nicht geschadet  dagegen ist mein Wasser sicherlich von allerbester Qualität.

vor Legionellen habe ich keine Angst , da ich eh nicht mehr so rumtobe wenn ich mal im Wasser bin, aus dem Alter bin ich raus, da Schrecken mich eher Badezimmer und Klimaanlagen in Hotels.


----------



## Throphol (20. Sep. 2020)

Hi Marion,

ich will Dir keinen Schwimmteich aufschwatzen wie ich ihn habe - muss jeder selbst wissen. Das habe ich ja auch deutlich geschrieben. Mein Vorschlag für Dich ging ja auch in eine ganz andere Richtung! (Uferzonen verändern, Flachwasserbereich verkleinern) Das hat nun wirklich nichts mit einem klinisch reinem Teich zu tun - den ich übrigens auch nicht habe.

Hier werden oft die eigene Intensionen auf mich übertragen. Ich veranlasse niemanden dazu; suche nur jemanden, der vielleicht ähnliche Absichten hat wie ich und sie ggf. auch schon umgesetzt hat. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die schlecht durchflossenen Flachwasserbereiche schwierig in den Griff zu bekommen sind. Du hast ja gar nicht den abgetreppten Teichboden, den ich beschrieb. Bei Dir ist - so wie es aussieht - nur eine große Stufe. Wenn man einen möglichst naturnahen Teich haben möchte, ist das aber sicher auch nicht die richtige Form. Das ist nicht die Topografie eines Naturteiches. Hat für mich was von Wasser predigen und __ Wein trinken. 

Ihr glaubt, ich möchte Euch von meinem Teichkonzept überzeugen. Habe ich noch an keiner  Stelle getan - nur mein Konzept vorgestellt und "Gleichgesinnte" gesucht.
Außerdem schreibe ich meine Meinung, die sich aus 30 Jahren Teich (wie auch immer Teich) entwickelt hat.  Ich bin halt in zwei gegenläufige Richtungen gegangen: ganz sauber und ganz bio- gleichzeitig. 
Das ganze Reden von steril, klinisch, Pool sehe ich wie Ihr, wenn es um die Optik geht. Deshalb gibt es den Teich zwei. 
Wenn ich das ganze Drum und Dran der diversen, aufwändigen Biozonen etc. sehe (was ich auch schon alles hatte) sehe ich viele Fehler, die ganz und gar nichts mit meinem Konzept zu haben, sondern hinterfragt werden sollten - von Euch. Dazu gehört dann auch der Teichgrund mit seiner Topografie.  Wenn man ohne zu fragen "warum?" immer weiter macht, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn es nicht oder nur zufällig funktioniert.  
Norbert - Du hast schon längst ein eigenes Konzept, das recht anders aber einfach ist und funktioniert. Wäre ja vielleicht auch eine Lösung für Marion! 

Gruß

Wolf


----------



## Marion412 (20. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Topografie eines Naturteiches. Hat für mich was von Wasser predigen und __ Wein trinken.



Ein naturnaher Teich ist für mich , wenn er Leben beinhalte und sich verschiedene Tiere ansiedeln. 
Mein Teich ist im 1. Jahr , hat hunderte Libellenlarven , ich habe Berg und Kammolche , ein Laubfrosch ist eingezogen .
Alles was hier im Umkreis __ fliegen kann , kommt Baden oder Trinken , dasverstehe ich unter Natur und nicht das ein selbstangelegter Teich im Wohngebiet natürlich aussieht. 
Du solltest aufhören , mit deinen belehrenden  Floskeln . Ich habe nie gepredigt.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (20. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Marion und ihr alle!

Abgesehen von der "jüngst" entstandenen Diskussion um die verschiedenen (Schwimmteich-) Layouts wünsche ich dir weiterhin viel Erfolg mit deinem Schwimmteich, Marion. Im Laufe der nächsten Jahre wirst du schon selbst herausfinden, wo sich welche Pflanze an deinem Schwimmteich wohlfühlt. Dein Naturbadeteich ist ja noch lange nicht "eingefahren" nach einer Badesaison. Die richtigen Pflanzstandorte zu finden, hat nicht nur mit der Theorie, sondern auch mit "learning by doing" zu tun. Jeder Teich ist ja ein bisschen anders.

Zum Thema Legionellen, Bakterien und Co.:
Ich kann dir nur recht geben Marion, in einem Baggersee (wo ich selbst auch lieber schwimme, als  in künstlichen Pools) weiß man auch nicht immer bei jedem Kubikmeter Wasser, wie die Keimzahl, etc. aussieht.
Zum Beispiel der Legionellen:
Wenn ich mir viele Schwimmteichbesitzer hier im Forum oder *auch* die Poolbesitzer aus meiner Nachbarschaft ansehe, kann man feststellen, dass zig Leute eine Solardusche am Rand ihrer Bademöglichkeiten haben. Die Gefahr von Legionellen ist bei diesen Solarduschen sicherlich ungleich höher, als sich im "Badewasser" der Teiche und Pools etwas einzufangen. 

Viele Grüße,

Thorsten/Cafedelmar


----------



## anz111 (20. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Hi Marion,
> 
> ich will Dir keinen Schwimmteich aufschwatzen wie ich ihn habe - muss jeder selbst wissen. Das habe ich ja auch deutlich geschrieben. Mein Vorschlag für Dich ging ja auch in eine ganz andere Richtung! (Uferzonen verändern, Flachwasserbereich verkleinern) Das hat nun wirklich nichts mit einem klinisch reinem Teich zu tun - den ich übrigens auch nicht habe.
> 
> ...


Wo hast du deinen Teich vorgestellt?


----------



## Throphol (20. Sep. 2020)

Marion,


das mit dem __ Wein ist doch ein Sprichwort.  Ich dachte das sei bekannt und mit Predigen hat das auch nichts zu tun. Ich hätte ein Smiley dahinter setzen sollen.

Wenn Du das mit Floskeln meinst  - ok – ansonsten liegt mir fern zu belehren. Im Gegenteil würde ich gern belehrt – z.B. darüber warum die Stufen-Topografie so oft verwendet wird. Vielleicht gibt’s ja einen durchschlagen Grund, den ich noch nicht erkannt habe.

Ähnlich Deiner Teichform fiel mir ein Projekt ein, das so geplant wurde. Oft sind es nur ein paar Details, die zum Erfolg führen können.

Wir haben vor vielen Jahren einen Teich gebaut, der  ähnlich ausgedehnte Flachwasserzonen hatte und vom ersten Tag an bis heute (16 Jahre) super funktioniert. Das Konzept war einfach:

-Absaugung über den Boden des Schwimmbereichs und Skimmer im Schwimmbereich
- Strumpffilter (gibt es heute noch – sind aber nicht mehr „state of the art“) Die Stümpfe lassen sich abnehmen und waschen – was nicht unbedingt witzig ist.
-das möglichst von Festbestandteilen (auch feinen) bereinigte Wasser wird über ein Drainagerohrsystem in die Flachwasserzone gebracht (reine Biozone, vertikal von unten nach oben)
-wichtig war, dass die Pflanzen nicht dazu neigen mit den Wurzeln in die feinen Löcher zu wachsen; da sollte man sich gut auskennen

Die Grauwacke-Trittplatten stehen ganz knapp aus dem Wasser; die gesamte Kiesfläche gehört zur Flachwasserzone.  Abdichtung mit Folie und darauf Estrich, der mit Kieseln versehen wurde, die dann „gewaschen“ wurden (wird so eine Art Waschbeton -wie Terrassenplatten, aber im Wasser schöner); mit wenig Gewicht ganz angenehm darauf zu laufen (nur im Schwimmbereich!). Anlage ist größer als es auf dem Foto aussieht. Der Schwimmbereich ist gut 11m; gut 80 cbm. Alles wird durchströmt, auch wenn sich mit der Zeit sicher Kanäle entwickeln und Zonen, die nicht oder schlecht versorgt werden. Das lässt sich nie ganz vermeiden bei solchen Konzepten - ist aber kein Problem.

Nur mal so als Beispiel; das soll nicht bedeuten, dass das die einzige Lösung ist und soll auch keine Belehrung sein.

LG Wolf


----------



## Throphol (20. Sep. 2020)

anz111 schrieb:


> Wo hast du deinen Teich vorgestellt?





https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/eine-lange-geschichte.51256/


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Wir haben vor vielen Jahren einen Teich gebaut, der ähnlich ausgedehnte Flachwasserzonen hatte und vom ersten Tag an bis heute (16 Jahre) super funktioniert. Das Konzept war einfach:


----------



## Marion412 (21. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> das mit dem __ Wein ist doch ein Sprichwort. Ich dachte das sei bekannt und mit Predigen hat das auch nichts zu tun. Ich hätte ein Smiley dahinter setzen sollen.



Mir ist dieses Sprichwort schon bekannt, aber anscheinend dir nicht dessen Bedeutung. Es bedeutet das man Verzicht fordert , selbst aber im Überfluss lebt.



Throphol schrieb:


> Wenn Du das mit Floskeln meinst - ok – ansonsten liegt mir fern zu belehren. Im Gegenteil würde ich gern belehrt – z.B. darüber warum die Stufen-Topografie so oft verwendet wird. Vielleicht gibt’s ja einen durchschlagen Grund, den ich noch nicht erkannt habe.



wo habe ich eine Stufen-Topografie ?   Oder meinst du den Absatz von 1,50 m wo es vom Pflanzbereich in den Schwimmbereich geht ? 

Evtl. ist es bei dir nicht oder falsch angekommen, ich plane keinen Umbau , sondern beabsichtige jetzt erstmal die nächsten 1-2 Jahre abzuwarten und mir die Entwicklung anzusehen.


----------



## Turbo (21. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag für Dich ging ja auch in eine ganz andere Richtung! (Uferzonen verändern, Flachwasserbereich verkleinern)



Bei einem einjährigen wunderschönen Teich die Uferzonen zu verändern ist meiner Meinung nach ganz einfach eine Schnapsidee.


----------



## Throphol (21. Sep. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

man kann etwas tun - muss es aber sicher nicht. Wenn ich mir die Fotos ansehe und dazu den ph-Wert, bin ich recht sicher, dass die Wasserchemie nicht ok ist und nicht nur zu hohe Temperaturen und zu viel Sonne dem __ Hornblatt zu schaffen machen. Der ph-Wert deutet auf eine zu geringe CO2 Konzentration. Wasserpflanzen sind auf das C02 für ihren Kohlenstoffbedarf angewiesen. Das wird auch im 1,60m tiefen Wasser nicht besser sein. Man kann warten und irgendwann wird sich wahrscheinlich ein einigermaßen stabiler Zustand einpendeln - muss aber nicht sein. Ich würde da auf jeden Fall etwas tun und hatte ja schon Norbert - den "Luftheber-Spezialisten" - angesprochen. Mit dieser Technik könnte man - an der richtigen Stelle installiert - zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Einmal das Wasser in Bewegung bringen und zum zweiten den Sauerstoff- und CO2-Gehalt erhöhen und damit auch den ph-Wert runterbringen. Wenn alles gut wäre und man nur warten muss bis die Natur es vielleicht richtet, brauchen wir hier im Forum gar nicht zu diskutieren; und dann wäre das Thema dieses Threads auch  "verfehlt". Gibt es ein Desaster oder gib es keines? Ich denke schon.
Für eine solche Lösung müsste man sicher den Teich nicht komplett umbauen - nur irgendwo etwas ergänzen. 

Gruß

Wolf


----------



## Throphol (21. Sep. 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Mir ist dieses Sprichwort schon bekannt, aber anscheinend dir nicht dessen Bedeutung. Es bedeutet das man Verzicht fordert , selbst aber im Überfluss lebt.




Ich meinte es im übertragenden Sinne: man spricht davon einen naturnahen Teich zu bauen, baut aber so, dass die natürlichen Prozesse nicht oder nur schlecht funktionieren können, weil viele Parameter falsch eingestellt sind. 

Wenn man einen solchen Weg geht, muss man ihn auch konsequent verfolgen, um dann der Natur doch wieder den richtigen Raum zu geben. Mein Beispiel von dem 16 Jahre alten Teich, der an sich auch falsch konstruiert ist, aber die Details (Wasserfluss) dieses Manko wieder aufheben, ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass eigentlich  so ziemlich alles machbar ist, wenn man im Detail Lösungen entwickelt. 

LG
Wolf


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Wir haben vor vielen Jahren einen Teich gebaut, der ähnlich ausgedehnte Flachwasserzonen hatte und vom ersten Tag an bis heute (16 Jahre) super funktioniert. Das Konzept war einfach





Throphol schrieb:


> Mein Beispiel von dem 16 Jahre alten Teich, der an sich auch falsch konstruiert ist,


----------



## Throphol (22. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


>





Hi Troll,

Du bist ein wahrer Meister, wenn es darum geht Inhalte aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen. 

Na ja - vom Forums-Troll erwartet man ja unbedingt sachliche Beiträge. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das mehrheitlich so ankommt wie wie es ist. 
Komisch ist, dass unsachlichen Beiträgen sehr häufig zugestimmt wird. 

Wer sich als Biologie-Greenhorn auf ein Feld begibt, dass ein (zumindest) Verständnis für den vierten Parameter der Pflanzenbiologie notwendig macht, ist sehr mutig. 
Unter Wasser z.T auch nur im Wasser kommt zu den Fragen: richtiges Licht?,  ausreichend, aber auch nicht zu viel Wurzelnährstoff? die richtige Temperatur? noch das Umgebungs-Medium, das auch richtig eingestellt sein muss. In der Luft kann man nicht viel falsch machen - die hat ihre konstante Zusammensetzung. Im Wasser kann die durchaus unterschiedlich sein, aber stimmen muss sie doch. Auch die Unterwasserpflanzen brauchen Gase ohne die sie nicht leben können (abgesehen davon, dass sie auch über ihre Blätter andere Nährstoffe aufnehmen können - teils müssen (wenn sie keine Wurzeln bilden). Das ist *das* Thema beim naturnahen Teich. 
Ausblenden hilft da wenig. Austauschen wäre sinnvoller. Worum geht es Euch? So langsam verstehe ich das nicht mehr.  Ich klatsche jetzt auch dem Troll mal Beifall  - der kann auf jeden Fall gut vom Thema ablenken.

Wolf


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Ich klatsche jetzt auch dem Troll mal Beifall - der kann auf jeden Fall gut vom Thema ablenken.


Hier Brauch keiner klatschen oder liken. Es sind meist auch alles erwachsene Personen die alle ihre Meinung haben und kundtun dürfen.
Nur verstehe ich deine Aussagen nicht und ja das hat wie bei dir weniger mit dem Thema hier zu tun als mehr mit deinen wiedersprüchlichen Aussagen.
Würde aber jedem der deine Aussagen vollständig liest irgend wann aufstoßen.
Genauso die Tatsache daß du wie ein Politiker viel schreibst, jedoch irgendwie nicht wirklich eine fundierte Auskunft gibst, die selbst für Laien verständlich wäre.
Angefangen bei deinem eigenen Teich. Da wird überall was beiläufig erwähnt und man könnte sich etwas zusammen reimen aber Fakten schafst du nicht.
Eventuell solltest du noch einmal ganz von vorne anfangen und dich deine Teiche mit kompletter Filterung usw vorstellen. Dann kann man dich deine Erfahrungen usw besser viel besser verstehen. Aber wie gesagt jeder kann und keiner muss.
Insbesondere nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Geisy (22. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Marion

Um mal wieder auf deinen schönen Schwimmteich zurück zu kommen.
Mir ist aufgefallen das du ein Gefälle vom Haus Richtung Teich hast. Kann da bei stark Regen was in den Teich laufen?

Deinen Teichrand würde ich ändern. Wenn dir das Gras in die Steine wächst bekommst du Probleme und eine Kapilarsperre fehlt auch.

Einen fehlenden Bodenablauf kann man auch im nachhinein noch durch einen umgekehrten Bodenablauf oder die Ansaugfilter der Zielsaugtechnik von Naturagart setzen.

Die Umwälzmenge würde ich erhöhen wenn dich teilweise die Eintrübungen stören.

Beim Filter käme mir nichts anderes mehr als ein Helixfilter ins Haus. Der lässt sich leicht reinigen und ist günstig. 

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Turbo (22. Sep. 2020)

Ach ihr lieben. Lasst den erst jährigen Teich mal richtig einlaufen. Da wurde schon so viel daran herumgeschraubt.


----------



## Marion412 (23. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Marion
> 
> Um mal wieder auf deinen schönen Schwimmteich zurück zu kommen.
> Mir ist aufgefallen das du ein Gefälle vom Haus Richtung Teich hast. Kann da bei stark Regen was in den Teich laufen?
> ...



Bei Regen läuft nichts in den Teich. Vom Haus habe ich kein Gefälle , auf halber Strecke zwischen Haus und Teich geht es leicht nach oben .
Die Folie ist ja über einen erhöhten betonierten Rand gelegt , dann geht es wieder 10- 15 cm runter und dann kommt nochmal eine betonierte Rasenkante, da wächst kein Gras in den Teich .


----------



## Geisy (23. Sep. 2020)

Das sieht hier so aus als wenn das Gras in die Steine wachsen kann.
Es wird dann immer weiter Richtung Wasser wachsen und dir das Wasser über Kapilarwirkung über den Rand ziehen.


----------



## Marion412 (23. Sep. 2020)

Ich weiss nicht ob man es auf den Fotos erkennen kann


----------



## Marion412 (23. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Das sieht hier so aus als wenn das Gras in die Steine wachsen kann.
> Es wird dann immer weiter Richtung Wasser wachsen und dir das Wasser über Kapilarwirkung über den Rand ziehen.


Da ist nochmals eine Mähkante einbetoniert, die nochmals mit so epoxitharzigem , weiss nicht wie man das nennt ,Fugenmaterial verfugt ist .


----------



## Throphol (23. Sep. 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Es gibt ja nun viele unterschiedliche Meinungen in diesem Thread.

Wenn es nach Turbo ginge, sollte sich Marion für die nächsten Jahre vom Teich fernhalten, diesen Thread schließen, weil sowie schon alles gesagt wurde und sich mit Abwarten die Lösung von ganz  allein einstellt.

Torsten würde die Filteranlage optimieren. Rüdiger sich gezielt um die Wasserchemie und Biologie kümmern, Norbert mehr Bewegung ins Spiel bringen und einen Helix-Filter einbauen… und und und.

Tatsächlich sind alle die Vorschläge ok, aber treffen (meiner Meinung nach!) nicht das spezielle Problem dieser Anlage.

Bereits in der Antike hat man Wasser mittels Pflanzen gereinigt. Warum das funktioniert war allerdings nicht bekannt. Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts hat sich eine Frau der Sache intensiv angenommen. Frau Dr. Seidel hat sich mit __ Binsen beschäftigt, die wie sie feststelle am besten für die Reinigung geeignet sind. Sie hat herausgefunden wie das im Einzelnen funktioniert. Der Prozess wurde von einem Herrn Kickhuth später optimiert. Er hat die „Wurzelraumentsorgung“ zur Herstellung von entsprechenden Kläranlagen nutzen können, allerdings auch weiter Versuche gemacht. Er war der Meinung, dass der Sauerstoff im Wurzelraum der Pflanzen von Binsen und __ Schilf ausreicht, die aeroben Mikroorganismen zu versorgen. Das war allerdings nicht der Fall. Wichtiger ist die Versorgung über das durchströmende, sauerstoffhaltige Wasser. Somit war klar, wie der Pflanzengrund aussehen sollte. Kies und Sand sind besser geeignet als bindige Böden wie Lehm z.B. .

Es gibt immer noch viele Teich Bauer, die auf dieses System setzen – leider werden dabei aber viele Punkte missachtet. So sind insbesondere die o.g. Pflanzen in der Lage den Boden immer soweit aufzubrechen, dass Wasser hindurchströmen kann. Andere Pflanzen können das längst nicht so gut. Filtergräben können funktionieren, wenn man die richtigen Pflanzen einsetzen würde. Wer will Binsen und Schilf in Mengen im Teich stehen haben? Das ist dann die sich anschließende  Frage.

Die Pflanzen selbst verbrauchen zwar Karbonate, Hydrogenkarbonate, CO2 , Sickstoff … zur Herstellung ihrer Biomasse; sie sind aber wenig daran beteiligt überschüssige Nährstoffe zu mineralisieren oder Bakterien abzutöten. Die Hauptaufgabe bei der Wurzelraumentsorgung vollbringen die Mikroorganismen, denen die Pflanzen den richtigen Lebensraum bieten.

Klar ist mittlerweile, dass es man diesen Lebensraum auch ohne Pflanzen schaffen kann (z.B. im Helix oder in Kläranlagen üblicher Bauart).

Wenn man sich auf der Basis den Teich von Marion ansieht, ist doch folgendes festzustellen:

Die Flachwasserzonen haben sandigen Grund und wären halbwegs geeignet diese Mikroorganismen zu beherbergen, aber diese Bereiche werden nicht von Wasser durchströmt, weil sich der Wasserkreislauf innerhalb des Schwimmbereichs abspielt. Aufgrund der Topografie stellt sich auch keine natürliche Wasserbewegung ein. Das beste Zeichen dafür sind die sehr unterschiedlichen Temperaturzonen.

Die dort gesetzten Pflanzen sind nicht in der Lage den Boden entsprechend aufzubereiten.

Auf Dauer wird sich eine Verschlechterung der Hydrologie dieses Bereiches einstellen, weil er durch Sediment mehr und mehr verschossen wird. Es wird sich ein Problem einstellen, das auch viele natürliche Lagunen  haben: Fäulnisbildung (Methan, Schwefelwasserstoff etc.).
Solche Lagunen bilden sich oft im Litoral von sandigen Küsten, die keine Ebbe und Flut haben. Dort stickt es mächtig!

Richtig angelegt könnten die Flachwasserzonen gute Biofilter werden. Sie müssten durchströmt werden. Zeolith könnte dem Nitrit haltigen Füllwasser entgegenwirken (Ansonsten würde ich mich nicht trauen, mit Chemie einzugreifen!) und zu besserem Wasserdurchfluss führen und auch mehr Oberfläche bieten. Die einzige Oberfläche für Biofilterung sind aktuell die Wände und der Boden des Schwimmbereichs!

Welche Pumpen und Filter man einsetzt wäre zu überlegen, aber da wurde ja schon so viel angeschafft, dass da sicher was ordentliches draus zu bauen ist. Ggf. kann das – bis auf den Zu- oder Ablauf auch alles bleiben wie es ist.

Man sollte über zusätzliche Biofilterung nachdenken (ohne Pflanzen; Helix z.B.).


Das Problem mit dem Sediment auf dem Boden des Schwimmbereichs ist eine andere Sache. Wer es geschafft hat mittels Bodenabläufen und Absaugung das Sediment herauszubekommen (ohne Fische- und Menschen-Hilfe) möge sich dazu melden. Mir ist es auch mit Trichterform (30° überall) nicht gelungen.


LG  
Wolf


[WS1]


----------



## Marion412 (23. Sep. 2020)

Hätte ich Regenwassereintrag über die Rasenfläche, müsste ich ja nachweisbare Nährstoffe im Teich haben.
Habe ich aber nicht . 
Was ich jetzt gemessen habe ist das ich zu gut wie kein CO2 habe. Beim Test gibt man ja Tropfen dazu und zählt anhand der Tropfen ab wann es sich verfärbt , bei mir ist es schon beim 1. Tropfen dunkler als die reverenz Flüssigkeit , wäre höchsten 2 mg/l eher niedriger.

Habe direkt denn Wasserfall ausser Betrieb genommen und den Einlauf in den kleinen Bachlauf gelegt damit , dann noch einekleinen Unterwasserfilter in den Pflanzbereich , damit da auch etwas Bewegung rein kommt .

Habe das meiste vergammelte __ Hornkraut rausgefischt und fast alle Fadenalgen.

Jetzt möchte ich noch die 12000 Pumpe im Schwimmbereich auf den Boden stellen und die als Strömungspumpe benutzen , macht das Sinn oder eher nicht ? 

Und in welche Richtung sollte die Strömung gehen ?


----------



## Marion412 (23. Sep. 2020)

Gerade nochmals ganz neue Fotos gemacht. 
Das Wasser ist sehr klar und die __ Wasserpest und die Simsen sind gut unter dem __ Hornkraut gewachsen .
Der Sauerstoffsprudler ist aus und steht auf ca.1,70m , der kleine Unterwasserfilter seht in der 60 cm Zone
         .


----------



## Throphol (23. Sep. 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Hätte ich Regenwassereintrag über die Rasenfläche, müsste ich ja nachweisbare Nährstoffe im Teich haben.
> Habe ich aber nicht .
> Was ich jetzt gemessen habe ist das ich zu gut wie kein CO2 habe. Beim Test gibt man ja Tropfen dazu und zählt anhand der Tropfen ab wann es sich verfärbt , bei mir ist es schon beim 1. Tropfen dunkler als die reverenz Flüssigkeit , wäre höchsten 2 mg/l eher niedriger.
> 
> ...




Eine Pumpe im Teichgrund ist nie verkehrt. Ob sie das bringt was sie soll, wird sich zeigen. 

Ich würde mir aus Blech einen solche Haube bauen, die hoch genug ist die OASE abzudeckend. Die 1 - 1,5 cm hohen Füße würden den Wasserfluss regulieren. Dann wird auch möglichst unten abgesaugt. Ab und zu sollte man das kontrollieren. Wenn das Wasser klar ist, geht das  ja per Sichtkontrolle.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (23. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Sediment auf dem Boden des Schwimmbereichs ist eine andere Sache. Wer es geschafft hat mittels Bodenabläufen und Absaugung das Sediment herauszubekommen (ohne Fische- und Menschen-Hilfe) möge sich dazu melden. Mir ist es auch mit Trichterform (30° überall) nicht gelungen.



Nur zu diesem Punkt.
Dafür kann man doch einen handelsüblichen Teichsauger nehmen. Nicht alle Schwimmteichbesitzer haben einen Bodenablauf - nicht einmal alle Poolbesitzer und in Pools ist die Beckenhydraulik noch um ein *Vielfaches* wichtiger, als in einem naturnahen Gewässer.

Es sollte doch reichen, dass man zwei bis drei Mal im Jahr Sedimente vom Boden des Schwimmbereichs absaugt. Das ist defintiv keine "ganztägige" Beschäftigung.
Selbst die Mitte des Schwimmbereichs scheint ja auch vom Teichrand gut erreichbar zu sein, mit den Verlängerungen der meisten Teichsauger (z.B. Pondovac)  - Marion hat ja kein "Binnenmeer" im Garten. 

PS: Solche kleineren Reinigungsaktionen hat man ja sogar manchmal mit einem Bodenablauf. Ein Bodenablauf wird im Regelfall niemals alles an Dreck "von Zauberhand" in den Abfluss befördern, gerade wenn es sich um einen Schwimmbereich mit sehr großer Grundfläche handelt.


----------



## Throphol (23. Sep. 2020)

Die Pumpe am Teichgrund ist ja grundsätzlich ok. Sie steht da gut. Ich habe im Koiteich auch ne 12Volt Oase ganz unten stehen. Die holt ne Menge Dreck raus, aber die gesamte Fläche kann sie unmöglich sauber ziehen.  

Bei 1,60m Wassertiefe muss man allerdings damit rechen, dass etwas Sediment aufwirbelt wenn man drin ist. Ich denke gerade an den Mann von Marion, der ja lieber einen Pool gehabt hätte. Wenn man mehr tun möchte geht es nur noch mit (Robo) absaugen.

Ich hatte das Sediment im Schwimmteich nur am Rande erwähnt. Es spielt in meinen Augen bei der Teichwasser-Problematik eine untergeordnete Rolle. Das Problem haben alle; reine Geschmacksache wie weit man da gehen will mit der Reinigung. Nur sollte es dann doch irgendwann mal aus dem Teich, weil es letztlich auch Nährstoffe enthält.
LG Wolf


----------



## cafedelmar80 (23. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Die Pumpe am Teichgrund ist ja grundsätzlich ok. Sie steht da gut. Ich habe im Koiteich auch ne 12Volt Oase ganz unten stehen. Die holt ne Menge Dreck raus, aber die gesamte Fläche kann sie unmöglich sauber ziehen.
> 
> Bei 1,60m Wassertiefe muss man allerdings damit rechen, dass etwas Sediment aufwirbelt wenn man drin ist. Ich denke gerade an den Mann von Marion, der ja lieber einen Pool gehabt hätte. Wenn man mehr tun möchte geht es nur noch mit (Robo) absaugen.
> 
> ...



So ist es. Jeder Schwimmteichbesitzer hat eine andere "Schmerzgrenze", was geringfügige Verunreinigung an der Folie oder auch auf dem Boden angeht. Das müssen natürlich Marion und ihr Mann herausfinden, womit sie "leben" können.

Der Reinigungsroboter ist eher problematisch. Ich erinnere mich daran, dass Marion in einem der ersten Beiträge schrieb, dass die Folie im Schwimmbereich nicht faltenfrei verlegt wurde. 
Somit kommt keiner der bekannten Schwimmteichroboter in Frage. Es bleibt also höchstens die manuelle Reinigung mit Pondovac un Co.


----------



## Throphol (23. Sep. 2020)

Der "bleurebel" könnte das aber schaffen; den interessieren Falten nicht und der macht auch nichts kaputt. 2. Sieger im Test. Irgendwie aber nicht zu bekommen. Preis unschlagbar günstig. Man braucht natürlich das Saugequipment dazu (Pumpe, geeigneten Filter). 100 Euro für ne max. 500 Watt Pumpe und einen gebrauchen Vliesfilter  für  1.000€ (ich hab für meinen 800€ bezahlt). Ggf. einen neuen Trommelfilter von Aqua-Forte für - ich glaube aktuell ca. 800€. 

https://www.vergleichs.com/elektronik/poolroboter-test/


----------



## Marion412 (23. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Die Flachwasserzonen haben sandigen Grund und wären halbwegs geeignet diese Mikroorganismen zu beherbergen, aber diese Bereiche werden nicht von Wasser durchströmt, weil sich der Wasserkreislauf innerhalb des Schwimmbereichs abspielt.


Ist so nicht richtig. Ich habe vorne am Badedeck einen Wandskimmer der über den Wasserfall in die Flachwasserzonen zurückgeleitet wird. Im Schwimmbereich ist überhaupt keine Wasserbewegung , ausser ich sorge dafür z.B. durch Schwimmen .
Wasserfall habe ich , ja jetzt aus dem System genommen und leite jetzt über einen Druckfilter dasWassern in den kleinen Bachlauf direkt in die Flachwasserzonen. links und rechts kommen  2 kleine Unterwasserfilter hin, damit es eine bessere durchströmung hat. 
Die Fontöne abgebaut und nur die Unterwasserdüse an, bringt 2500 l/h, steht auf einen Stein damit es mir nicht mein Substrat wegspült .



Throphol schrieb:


> Eine Pumpe im Teichgrund ist nie verkehrt. Ob sie das bringt was sie soll, wird sich zeigen.
> 
> Ich würde mir aus Blech einen solche Haube bauen, die hoch genug ist die OASE abzudeckend. Die 1 - 1,5 cm hohen Füße würden den Wasserfluss regulieren. Dann wird auch möglichst unten abgesaugt. Ab und zu sollte man das kontrollieren. Wenn das Wasser klar ist, geht das ja per Sichtkontrolle.



Mein Plan war eigentlich entweder die Pumpe laufenlassen und den Strahl einfach an eine Wand lassen, damit Bewegung reinkommt  ohne Filterung oder noch mal an anderer Stelle noch ein Satellitenfilter und dann in einen extra Filter mit Rücklauf.
Vorhanden ist   

Was du mir hier vorschlugst , verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht richtig. Das eine Kiste drauf soll , damit das Wasser aus dem unteren Bereich abgesaugt wird, habe ich verstanden ... aber dann , , das bläst dann das Wasser wohin ?? Unter der Kiste wieder raus ? Durch einen Schlauch nach oben  ? Wie bekommen ich einen 38mm durch einen 10mm Spalt ?
Dann nehme ich doch lieber meinen TossTec und sauge ab und gut ist.



Throphol schrieb:


> Bei 1,60m Wassertiefe muss man allerdings damit rechen, dass etwas Sediment aufwirbelt wenn man drin ist. Ich denke gerade an den Mann von Marion, der ja lieber einen Pool gehabt hätte. Wenn man mehr tun möchte geht es nur noch mit (Robo) absaugen.


Mein Mann ist eher 2.rangig , der geht eh nicht in den Teich ...ist ihm Zuviel Viehzeug drin ..__ Wasserläufer, __ Käfer, Libellenlarven usw.
Robo geht nicht , habe ich ja festgestellt , als ich den einzigsten für Schwimmteiche geeigneten ( Werbeversprechen) Roboter für über 2100.- gekauft hatte. Geht nur bei faltenfreier Folienverlegung...aber mit dem rotierenden Bürstenkopf kann man Boden und Wände absaugen oder man benutzt ihn als Schlammsauger .



cafedelmar80 schrieb:


> Der Reinigungsroboter ist eher problematisch. Ich erinnere mich daran, dass Marion in einem der ersten Beiträge schrieb, dass die Folie im Schwimmbereich nicht faltenfrei verlegt wurde.
> Somit kommt keiner der bekannten Schwimmteichroboter in Frage. Es bleibt also höchstens die manuelle Reinigung mit Pondovac un Co.


Du sagt es


----------



## Marion412 (23. Sep. 2020)

@Throphol , dieser Tread war mein erster als ich mich hier angemeldet habe und ich war total verunsichert und ratlos .Hatte gerade eine Algenblüte und wusste nicht was das ist und ob mein Teich kippt und alles kaputt geht.
 Wir hatten uns übereilt ohne grosse Recherche und Plan oder Ahnung diesen Teich bauen lassen. würde ich jetzt auch anders machen .
Jetzt ist aber der ganze Garten fertig und mir gefällt mein Teich auch sehr gut....Quatsch , ich liebe ihn er ist nicht perfekt und wird wahrscheinlich auch immer mehr Arbeit machen , als ein vernünftig geplanter und gebauter . 
Er darf auch Belag  auf Wänden und Boden haben , mich stört das nicht , solange sich das im Rahmen bewegt . 
Dieser Tread sehe ich mittlerweile als so eine Art Tagebuch von meinem Teich . 

Hier frage ich um Rat , erzähle was ich versucht habe zu optimieren und setze mich immer wieder auf meine Finger nach dem Schreiben .....weil ich verstanden habe das ein neuer Teich Zeit braucht.
Mein Teich und ich sind im 1. Jahr , alles was passiert ist neu für mich und ich weiss natürlich nicht ist es normal oder läuft da gerade was fürchterlich schief. 
Hoffe das ich nächstes Jahr etwas entspannter bin .

PS. Lese gerade den Beitrag von @Elfriede und ihrem Teich auf Paros ...sehr interessant ,bin auf Seite 16 von 55


----------



## Throphol (23. Sep. 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ist so nicht richtig. Ich habe vorne am Badedeck einen Wandskimmer der über den Wasserfall in die Flachwasserzonen zurückgeleitet wird. Im Schwimmbereich ist überhaupt keine Wasserbewegung , ausser ich sorge dafür z.B. durch Schwimmen .
> Wasserfall habe ich , ja jetzt aus dem System genommen und leite jetzt über einen Druckfilter dasWassern in den kleinen Bachlauf direkt in die Flachwasserzonen. links und rechts kommen  2 kleine Unterwasserfilter hin, damit es eine bessere durchströmung hat.Anhang anzeigen 219846
> Die Fontöne abgebaut und nur die Unterwasserdüse an, bringt 2500 l/h, steht auf einen Stein damit es mir nicht mein Substrat wegspült .
> 
> ...



Hi Marion,
Wenn man schon absaugt, dann würde ich auch irgendwie filtern. Für den Druckschlauch müsste man natürlich eine entsprechende Öffnung in dem Blech vorsehen. Die wird schon einiges rausbringen, aber das wird nicht mit dem Absaugen durch Deinen Tosstec vergleichbar sein.  Eine solche Pumpe steht wo sie steht. In dem Umfeld wird sie das Sediment absaugen aber das reicht nicht weit.  

Einfach alles nur umquirlen macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Das führt nur zu Eintrübungen. 

Ich habe in meinem Koiteich ja exakt diese 12Volt Pumpe stehen. Das Wasser läuft durch diesen Filter (Foto) und es ist nicht zu glauben was der das alles rausholt. Der Teich hat 12  - 14 mittelgroße Koi, ca. 15 cbm Wasser und die Pumpe steht ganz unten in 2,60m Wassertiefe. Alles was lose ist fällt da unten hinein (Durchmesser des tiefen Bereichs: 2m; eine alte Sickergrube war das mal). Ich hole da alle 4 Wochen 10 kg Schlamm aus dem Filter, was  "oben" deutlich bequemer ist als unter Wasser rumzusaugen. Vor allem weiß ist nicht wie oft man einen TossTec leeren müsste, um diese Menge rauszuschaffen. Wenn du die Pumpe hast, würde ich da noch einmal drüber nachdenken.

LG Wolf


----------



## Throphol (23. Sep. 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> @Throphol , dieser Tread war mein erster als ich mich hier angemeldet habe und ich war total verunsichert und ratlos .Hatte gerade eine Algenblüte und wusste nicht was das ist und ob mein Teich kippt und alles kaputt geht.
> Wir hatten uns übereilt ohne grosse Recherche und Plan oder Ahnung diesen Teich bauen lassen. würde ich jetzt auch anders machen .
> Jetzt ist aber der ganze Garten fertig und mir gefällt mein Teich auch sehr gut....Quatsch , ich liebe ihn er ist nicht perfekt und wird wahrscheinlich auch immer mehr Arbeit machen , als ein vernünftig geplanter und gebauter . *Schön ist die Anlage, das ist auf jeden Fall ein Punkt, bei dem sich alle einig sind.*
> Er darf auch Belag  auf Wänden und Boden haben , mich stört das nicht , solange sich das im Rahmen bewegt . *Belag ist nichts schlechtes - es ist Biofilm. Der arbeitet in Deinem Sinne!*
> ...


----------



## cafedelmar80 (23. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Der "bleurebel" könnte das aber schaffen; den interessieren Falten nicht und der macht auch nichts kaputt. 2. Sieger im Test. Irgendwie aber nicht zu bekommen. Preis unschlagbar günstig. Man braucht natürlich das Saugequipment dazu (Pumpe, geeigneten Filter). 100 Euro für ne max. 500 Watt Pumpe und einen gebrauchen Vliesfilter  für  1.000€ (ich hab für meinen 800€ bezahlt). Ggf. einen neuen Trommelfilter von Aqua-Forte für - ich glaube aktuell ca. 800€.
> 
> https://www.vergleichs.com/elektronik/poolroboter-test/



Deine Empfehlungen sind sicher allgemein eine Überlegung wert, allerdings finde ich persönlich die Gesamtkosten reichlich hoch und auch der vorgeschlagene Filter muss ja irgendwo untergebracht werden ohne die "Botanik" zu verschandeln. 

Man entfernt sich bei diesem Technikeinsatz auch zunehmend vom klassischen Schwimmteich, zumindest für meinen Geschmack.
Auch für einen Teichroboter in dieser Preisklasse kann man sich "eine Hand voll" manueller Teichsauger der gängigen Hersteller kaufen. 

Wenn man nicht klinisch rein baden will und keine Pooloptik braucht, ist es für die meisten Teichbesitzer im Regelfall nicht wert, so einen Reinigungsroboter anzuschaffen.


----------



## Rhz69 (23. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Marion,

mit Elfriedes Teich hat es bei mir auch angefangen, viel Spass beim lesen. Von da bzw. den Kommentaren von NIK bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, warum bei vielen Teichen das Konzept mit den z.B. __ Binsen nicht funktioniert. Danke für die Namen, Wolf. Da geht es darum sein Abwasser zu klären, aber wer will schon seinen Toilettenabfluss in den Teich leiten. Die meisten (Schwimm)Teiche haben einfach zu wenig Nährstoffe für die Filtergräben. Da setzt mein Punkt an. Ich bin dann mehr bei den Aquarien unterwegs gewesen, da gibt es Leute die müssen nur alle halbe Jahr die Scheibe vom Aquarium putzen, was unserem Reinigen entspricht nur noch anspruchsvoller. Die Schlüssel scheint mir zu sein, dass die Verhältnisse stimmen müssen. 
Am Teich haben wir das Problem, dass die Lichtverhältnisse bei jedem anders sind und sich über das Jahr ändern. Im Aquarium gibt es eine Lampe die man anpassen kann und gezielt steuern. Das anderes ist der CO2 Gehalt, wer will schon eine CO2 Gasflasche an seinen Teich anschliessen. Da hilft dann das Sediment, dort entsteht beim Abbau CO2. Man kann mit Zucker nachhelfen, wenn nicht genug Sediment vorliegt. Danach dann die wichtigen Nährstoffe ganz vorsichtig hochfahren, bis sie nachweisbar sind bzw die Pflanzen wachsen und ihren Job machen können. 
Ich mag das im Augenblick noch nicht so offensiv vertreten, da ich es erst ein Jahr selber mache und mein Teich noch so neu ist, andererseits wollte ich dich, Marion nicht in diese ganzen Investitionen laufen lassen (da habe ich wohl versagt). Ich besitzt eine Teleskopstange mit Besen und Käscher und einen kleinen Käscher, im Teich eine Pumpe für die Bodenausläufe, keinen Sauger. 
Mein Teich zeigt jetzt seit etwa 4 Wochen auch ein paar Fadenalgen, eigentlich nur im Filtergraben und überall so ähnliches Zeug wie bei dir, Wasser ebenfalls glasklar. Es ist aber auch Herbstanfang (Tag und Nacht gleiche, das heisst wir haben Lichtverhältnisse, wie im März. Da wird nicht mehr so viel an Nährstoffen verbraucht, hab auch nichts mehr reingemacht. Ich habe grade festgestellt, dass mein Sediment im Filtergraben von gut 10 cm fluffigem Zeug so gut wie verschwunden ist. Demnächst werde ich ernten und dann kann ich genaueres sagen, wie viel da gelandet ist. Meine Hoffnung ist ja, dass das Sediment auch weniger wird, wenn das Pflanzenwachstum stimmt. (Für einen Chemiker gibt es keinen Dreck, das muss alles irgendetwas sein)
Ich überlege schon seit deinem Post mit dem __ Hornblatt, ob ich dir ein bisschen Harnstoff schicken soll. Wenn ich die Fotos anschaue haben deine Pflanzen eher Hunger, aber wie gesagt, es ist September da bin ich bei Turbo und empfehle warten auf den Frühling .

viele Grüsse und entschuldige, dass es schon wieder so viel text ist.

Rüdiger


----------



## Throphol (23. Sep. 2020)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen.

Rüdiger - gibt's Du in Deinen Teich Chemie, um die Wasserchemie zu regulieren? Du bist Profi und kannst das wahrscheinlich sogar, aber eigentlich ist das nicht im Sinn eines "natürlichen" Gewässers.

Ich glaube auch, dass die "Reinigung" mittels Pflanzen wegen der schwankenden Umwelteinflüsse und der ggf. zu geringen Nährstoffe (reicht ja, wenn einer fehlt) sehr schwierig ist. Ich setze auf Mikroorganismen, die sich auch im Schwämmen und Helix wohlfühlen. "Es müssen nicht immer Wurzeln sein".

Die Wurzelraumentsorgung bei Bio-Kläranlagen hat sich nicht richtig durchgesetzt. Ein Grund ist, dass die normalen Kläranlagen gut funktionieren, weitere, dass der Platzbedarf sehr groß ist, Schwermetalle Probleme machen (entweder den Pflanzen der den Menschen beim Entsorgen der verseuchten Pflanzen) .....Ich glaube auch, dass es keinen Teich geben kann, der ein sauberer Schwimmteich ist und schöne Pflanzen oder sogar noch Fische hat. Ich habe mich ja deshalb für die "Zweiteich-Methode" entschieden. Die funktioniert auf jeden Fall.

Deshalb ist es auch so schwer die richtigen Ratschläge zu geben. 

Ich habe einiges durch und immer war es so wie ich es nicht haben wollte. Dabei gab es nicht viel zu ändern, um stabile Zustände zu erhalten, die man sogar recht schnell regulieren kann - ohne Chemie. Man darf sich nur nicht auf die Pflanzen verlassen! 

Wenn man sich die mittlerweile vielen öffentlichen Naturschwimmbäder ansieht, da findet man oft Neptunfilter (vertikal von oben nach unten) z.B.. Aber was das so wächst ist sehr spärlich. Der würde  es ohne Pflanzen genauso tun. Es pinkeln einfach nicht genug Gäste ins Wasser.

Es gibt noch jemanden, der mit Herrn Kickhuth zusammengearbeitet hat. Er ist ein sehr erfolgreicher Gartenarchitekt und Wassergartenplaner. Auf dieser Seite steht dann auch wie groß ein Teich sein muss damit er einfach so - ohne jedes menschliche Zutun funktioniert (ohne Angabe jedweder Details). Hab das hier schon einmal gepostet.
Wir werden mit den Kompromissen leben müssen. Jeder macht sein Ding. Interessant, wenn man ähnliche Ambitionen hat und sich Synergien bilden.

http://www.naturgarten-schwimmteich.de/einfuehrung.html

LG Wolf


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Sep. 2020)

Meine Chemie ist

Zucker
Harnstoff 
Potasche 
Zitronensäure
Ein Phosphat Salz

Eigentlich nur geplant zum Einfahren.
Das einzige, was davon normalerweise nicht im Teich ist, ist der Zucker.
Wenn jemand eine Düngertablette zu seinen Seerosen packt oder seine Fische mit Paletts füttert macht er nicht viel etwas anderes.
Ich würde zum Beispiel nie Algenmittel in meinen Teich machen.

Viele Grüße
Rüdiger


----------



## Throphol (24. Sep. 2020)

Hi Rüdiger,

funktioniert das denn auch? Merkt man, dass sich was tut wenn man da so etwas reintut?

Wasser reagiert ja z.T. sehr schnell. Die Grünfärbung der 70 cbm im Schwimmteich reguliere ich in ein paar Stunden - nur mit filtern.

Ich messe allerdings fast nie - nur Phosphat, wenn mir etwas merkwürdig vorkommt. Ansonsten : Geschmackstest.
Da ich ohne Pflanzen "fahre", gibt es keine Schwankungen. Bis auf die Grobfilter (Skimmerkorb..) werden nur einmal pro Jahr die Filter gereinigt (Frühjahr), so dass ich auch von dieser Seite die Stabilität nicht beeinflusse. Mich würde schon mal interessieren was "mit Chemie" passiert. Wie muss man sich das vorstellen?

Pottasche= Kohlenstoff?
Zitronensäure für den PH-Wert?
Zucker: was bewirkt der?

LG Wolf      p.s. Marion, dass Du das bloß nicht alles benutzt!  Zusammen mit dem Nitrit im Füllwasser könnte das eine explosive Mischung werden.


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf,

Bei mir gibt es eine Erklärung und ein Rezept
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...mit-dem-schwimmteich.50170/page-5#post-608915

Marion hat mich schon gebeten einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, müssen wir nicht hier diskutieren.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...mm-natur-teiches-mit-wenig-nährstoffen.51300/

von mir noch einen Kommentar zum Zeolith: Zeolith bringt bei Marion nicht gegen Nitrat. Zeolith ist ein Kationenabsorber (positive Ladung absorbiert also Kalium Natrium,Ammonium, Magnesium Calcium, Eisen. Nitrat ist ein Anion (negativ geladen) Zeolith wird ja gerne eingesetzt bringt aber nur etwas in Fischrteichen. Fische scheiden (meistens) Ammonium aus, das dann absorbiert wird. Wenn es nicht absorbiert wird, wird es in einem eingefahrenen Teich schnell zu Nitrit und schliesslich Nitrat hochoxidiert. Deswegen verringert Zeolith Nitrat. In Marions Trinkwasser ist aber bereits Nitrat (übrigens hoffentlich kein Nitrit, das ist auch für Menschen giftig). Wenn sie in ihrem Teich aus Nitrat  Ammonium machen könnte, hätte sie eine Denitrifizierung laufen, den das auf dem weg entstehende Nitrit, würde mit Ammonium zu Stickstoff reagieren und in die Luft entweichen. Davon träumen zwar viele, aber das passiert in einem Teich eher nicht.

zu oben

Zucker macht CO2
Harnstoff gibt im Teich irgendwann Nitrat (wenn die Pflanze nicht schneller war)
Potasche ist Kaliumkarbonat, gibt Kalium 
Zitronensäure benötige ich nur um die Potasche zu neutralisieren, sonst steigt der pH zu sehr.
Phosphat ist denke ich klar.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (26. Sep. 2020)

Zeolith habe ich hier noch ca. 45 kg liegen. 
Habe einige Pflanzen in Körbe mit Zeolith in den Teich gesetzt um zu sehen wie sich entwickeln .

Mein Leitungswasser hat viel Nitrat , aber im Teichwasser ist so gut wie keins. Im Teich ist alles so gut wie nicht nachweisbar , auch CO2 . Deshalb habe ich jetzt alles ausgeschaltet was mir das CO2 austreiben könnte .
Habe mehr Bewegung in die Randzonen gebracht , das ganze vergammelte __ Hornblatt rausgenommen, da war auch alles mit Fadenalgen voll , habe was verblüht war zurückgeschnitten . 
Habe ca.5-6m3 LW aufgefüllt und werde jetzt beobachten , wie sich alles entwickelt.
Was ich bisher feststellen konnte, es kommen  keine Fadenalgen mehr dazu, Wasser erstaunlich klar . 
Werde die Tage nochmal alle WW austesten , LW und TW . 
Mein Druckfilter läuft gut und der Zulauf liegt im Bachbett mit Strumpf, in dem kaum was zu sehen ist.

Auf jedenfall werde ich in diesem Jahr nichts mehr an den Werten , durch irgendwelche Eingriffe schrauben und warte was das Frühjahr bringt.
Bis dahin überlege ich mir noch wie ich meinen US III integriere und noch was für die Biologie mache.


----------



## Nooorway (26. Sep. 2020)

*"Wenn die Menschen nur über das sprächen, was sie begreifen, dann würde es sehr still auf der Welt sein."
*


----------



## Turbo (26. Sep. 2020)

Da will einer auffallen im Forum. 1.ter Beitrag und gleich so.
 Gib alles. Da geht noch mehr.
Aber...  ist der Ruf erst ruiniert..  da lebt es sich ungeniert.


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2020)

Nooorway schrieb:


> *"Wenn die Menschen nur über das sprächen, was sie begreifen, dann würde es sehr still auf der Welt sein."*


Netter Kommentar, aber sich dafür hier extra anmelden bzw einen zweit Account aufmachen


----------



## Turbo (26. Sep. 2020)

Bin ja gespannt, was da noch kommt.


----------



## Rhz69 (26. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Marion, 

hast du zu deinem Zeolith ein Datenblatt oder eine Zusammensetzung auf der Packung? 
Dann würde mich interessieren, wieviel, du davon schon im Teich hast. Dein Teich verhält sich relativ ähnlich zu meinem, bisher konnte ich mir nur nicht erklären, woher du Kalium haben könntest, das wäre eine Erklärung.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger

PS: Lernen kann man nur, wenn man sich über Sachen unterhält, die man nicht versteht.


----------



## Marion412 (26. Sep. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Marion,
> 
> hast du zu deinem Zeolith ein Datenblatt oder eine Zusammensetzung auf der Packung?
> Dann würde mich interessieren, wieviel, du davon schon im Teich hast. Dein Teich verhält sich relativ ähnlich zu meinem, bisher konnte ich mir nur nicht erklären, woher du Kalium haben könntest, das wäre eine Erklärung.
> ...



Auf der Verpackung steht nichts , muss mal nachsehen wo ich es gekauft habe.
Ich habe es in 3-4 Pflanztöpfen , die ich so ins Wasser gestellt habe. Wollte ein Vergleich haben ob sie in Sand gepflanzt oder in Zeolith  besser oder schlechter wachsen.  Wie ich es im Moment einschätze , eher schlechter . 
Dann habe ich mir ja eine schwimmende Pflanzinsel gebaut und auch Zeolith als Substrat genommen. Da funktioniert es ganz gut .
Desweiteren habe ich ca. 5 kg in einem Sack im Wasserfallbecken - ingesamt höchstens 7-8 kg .

Habe einen Kallium Test gekauft , aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Marion412 (26. Sep. 2020)

Gefunden


----------



## Throphol (26. Sep. 2020)

Ab 1420°C  wird es flüssig. Könnte man das auf der Venus direkt als "Teichwasser" benutzen? Mittags vielleicht ? Das  sind wirklich sehr interessante Daten, vor allem praktisch in der Anwendung.


----------



## Rhz69 (27. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Marion,

Damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen, eigentlich halte ich das Zeug für ein sehr gutes Substrat. Es puffert den Mineralienbedarf für deinen Teich. Also nicht wegen mir herausholen.

Das Datenblatt ist ja richtig gut. Für Teichler ist die unterste Zeile wichtig.
Es würde also Ammonium herausholen und dafür Calcium abgeben.

Mich hat der Kaliumgehalt interessiert. Ich hab mit deinen Angaben gerechnet 8 kg von dem Zeug ergeben 4,5 mg/L dazu dein Ausgangswasser mi 2 mg. Das würde nur 6,5 mg/L erklären. Wenn da nicht irgendwo anders was dazukommt, kann das kein Problem gewesen sein. Bei mir war es mal 10 mal so viel. Der Kalium test ist nicht ganz so schön, wie die anderen. Du musst eine Trübung beurteilen. Aber hierfür reicht es. Es kann bei dir halt auch sein, das kein Kalium drin ist weil alles schon verbraucht ist. 

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (27. Sep. 2020)

Die letzte Zeile hätte auch Chinesisch sein können , hätte ich auch nix verstanden von  

habe das wegen den vielen positiven Bewertungen gekauft und direkt mal 50 kg


----------

